# Shakedown in Progress



## Null (Feb 22, 2018)

All staff who've not been active in moderation or in the moderation area of the board have been demoted.

I am going to assign at least one person to manage each board and if I can't find a moderator for that board I am just going to close it.

I also want people across the site to begin actively using the report button to report threads that have gone off the rails and report posts which offer nothing to discussion. The rule "*Don't post if you have nothing to say.* Don't post for attention. Further the conversation in some way." applies to every board on this site, except the one hidden shitposting board. Single word replies are almost never acceptable. Posts that just say "This." or so-called "empty quoting" posts are *never* acceptable. Fucking stop it.

I am tired of hearing people complain about various issues they have with site quality while doing nothing about it. Any fucking halfwit can complain, but we already have the machinations in place to actually deal with quality problems if people actually choose to use them.

Report buttons are on every post. Use them.
*Talk to staff *is available for every user. If a problem is complicated and requires explanation, use it.

Be the change you want to see, faggot.


*Board Tzars*
Lolcows - ???
Lolcow General - ???
CWC - @The American Hedgehog
Amberlynn - @Null
Brianna Wu - This board is hidden but I'm probably going to open it today and put @Smutley on top because he wants to pound that gash so hard
DSP - @neger psykolog
Phil - @Smutley?

Community Watch - @Cricket
Animal Control -  @Golden Compass, @InLivingTuna, @yawning sneasel, @Feline Darkmage
Beauty Parlor - @CasualSeppuku, @Broken Pussy, @Melchett
L&L LLP - @Null
Salt Mine - @OwO What's This?. Again. For now.
Sisterwood - @Ride, @zedkissed60, @yawning sneasel, @Feline Darkmage, @Smutley
Tumblr - @Meowthkip

A&H  - @Cricket
Deep Thunks - ???

Color coded: Green is what the board needs to be (not 'good' since 'good' is not what I'm looking for), orange is problemed, red is shit, purple is idk.

Essentially, the supervisors for a board should both be able to prune shitposting and stimulate discussion, as well as report serious systemic problems upwards. The DSP and BP supervisors do this perfectly. I only occasionally read threads from those boards but I get a general sense of how they're doing because people actually tell me.

I'm debating how I want to proceed with the others. The CWC board is probably the one in the worst shape and I don't know what there is to do with it. Stricter moderation isn't going to fix the CWC board because Chris himself has become boring, but if I ever see someone joining the forum to advertise their storefront of shit they bought from chris to resell at a higher price, I am absolutely going to lose my shit.


----------



## Sissy (Feb 22, 2018)

You should just shut down the forum


----------



## Irwin M. Felcher (Feb 22, 2018)

the end days are upon us


----------



## AlephOne2Many (Feb 22, 2018)

Okay I'm gonna be a (the?) better user and apologize for the rabbit hole one word posts I told myself I wouldn't do but did do like a fucktard anyways.

Sorry.


----------



## Flowers For Sonichu (Feb 22, 2018)

I've suggested in the past that we should have a separate thread for updates and discussion for big name cows like Russ Greer so you don't have to dig through 50 "what a bamboon" posts to find actual content and I still think this is a good idea. We used to have a subforum for Chris updates until the content dried up and it worked out pretty well.


----------



## totse (Feb 22, 2018)

If it's idk then I'll say that as a spectator I approve of the state of the material in Animal Control


----------



## WW 635 (Feb 22, 2018)

Null said:


> All staff who've not been active in moderation or in the moderation area of the board have been demoted.
> 
> I am going to assign at least one person to manage each board and if I can't find a moderator for that board I am just going to close it.
> 
> ...


I already volunteered to do A&H a while ago. I'd be willing to take over A&H and/or Community Watch.


----------



## MasterDisaster (Feb 22, 2018)

Someone(s) brought this up not too long ago that given how Chris has stagnated we should trim the fat and put it all into a megathread.  If he does anything of significance on his own, i.e. maces someone, get arrested, then we make a thread for it.

The shit with Quinn and Idea Guy really nails this home because idiots like this want to become the 'new generation' of trolls and it just devolves into tryhard bullshit where everyone ends up looking retarded.


----------



## Flowers For Sonichu (Feb 22, 2018)

MasterDisaster said:


> Someone(s) brought this up not too long ago that given how Chris has stagnated we should trim the fat and put it all into a megathread.  If he does anything of significance on his own, i.e. maces someone, get arrested, then we make a thread for it.
> 
> The shit with Quinn and Idea Guy really nails this home because idiots like this want to become the 'new generation' of trolls and it just devolves into tryhard bullshit where everyone ends up looking exceptional.


Or people who demand to do interviews with cows in exchange for fake dox &/or chimp out when they politely decline


----------



## Dirt McGirt (Feb 22, 2018)

Must. Resist. Urge. To just post "Good". 
I'm pretty happy to see this come down the pipeline since I can remember a couple recent threads off the top of my head that held so much promise but were derailed faster than an Amtrak train and when the dust settled no one wanted to touch that shit and were scared off.


----------



## Orkeosaurus (Feb 22, 2018)

"Furthering the conversation" is just impossible with Chris nowadays, but in a way maybe it's good that it's basically a containment board


----------



## SugarSnot (Feb 22, 2018)

Null makes his own boards green. I see how it is!


----------



## Null (Feb 22, 2018)

@Cricket to purple, tzar of ComWatch and A&H.

also @yawning sneasel to blue.


----------



## Adolf Von Merkel (Feb 22, 2018)

Good job, @Null


Strong Tranni Role Model said:


> You should just shut down the forum


And reopen it as "Kiwifar(right)m".


----------



## TheMockTurtle (Feb 22, 2018)

@Null 

Put me in coach, I’m ready to smash some nerds 

(I’d help with the CWC board if you wanted because it’s total shit and the current mods are weak)


----------



## Traditional Tet (Feb 22, 2018)

It's time to let the past die. Kill it if you have to.


----------



## Null (Feb 22, 2018)

TheMockTurtle said:


> @Null
> 
> Put me in coach, I’m ready to smash some nerds
> 
> (I’d help with the CWC board if you wanted because it’s total shit and the current mods are weak)


be warned the last person who volunteered to be a mod for that board became an alcoholic


----------



## Done (Feb 22, 2018)

@Null, perhaps it would be useful if you elaborate on your vision for the problem boards (where those boards are vs where you think they need to be), so people know where to direct their energies. I am talking mostly about the lolcows board as it comprises a high amount of the people of interest we cover.

(Salt Mine problems are known by now, and IMO, %80 of CWC's pain points are due to Chris himself being largely docile).


----------



## autism420 (Feb 22, 2018)

I’ll do anything that’s needed.

edit: I would temp ban everyone that neg rated this


----------



## TheMockTurtle (Feb 22, 2018)

Null said:


> be warned the last person who volunteered to be a mod for that board became an alcoholic



I think I could subsist on post-deletion sperg-anger alone


----------



## Null (Feb 22, 2018)

neural said:


> New @Null, perhaps it would be useful if you elaborate on your vision for the problem boards (where those boards are vs where you think they need to be), so people know where to direct their energies. I am talking mostly about the lolcows board as it comprises a high amount of the people of interest we cover.


Look, when I originally joined the CWCki Forums in 2012 what actually kept me in the community was that -- although Chris was this very, very niche topic of total irrelevance -- everyone had some weird and interesting perspective on the topic. Since it wasn't a political discussion board or religion or whatever, people were emotionally unattached and could speak about things informatively without being offended by people disagreeing. People with experience in or with adult protective services could explain why Chris didn't qualify. Legal experts could explain what Chris's trial with Snyder would be like and what the likely outcome was. That sort of shit. No one got mad because Chris wasn't worth getting mad over. Chris also wasn't a mechanism by which to inflate your own ego. If you have to compare yourself to Chris to feel good, *you're not better than him*.

I also now completely resent any and all niche language the community uses. "troons", "ween", "a-log", "powerleveling" et al have completely lost their meaning and are worthless articles thrown around by people trying to sound more in touch than they are. I think the entire site would be better off if people just fucking stopped.


----------



## LocalFireDept (Feb 22, 2018)

Traditional Tet said:


> It's time to let the past die. Kill it if you have to.


Killing Chris is alogging. 

Cutting down some of the CWC chatter might be worth it, though. The "what if" threads are probably the worst offenders in the board. The top level should be limited to CWC happenings. I wanna say only tzars can create threads on the top level but that's probably going to lead to someone with 100 PMs about how Chris shat his pants and did nothing daily. You could move Chris chatter to another subforum if people want it still, like Sonichu discussion has. At least the awful threads and money wasting weens wouldn't be at the forefront.


----------



## keksz (Feb 22, 2018)

Null said:


> except the one hidden shitposting board



Make shitposting on that board a bannable offense! Make Inner Circle great again!

On a serious note, Null: how hard would it be to code a "off-topic" rating thresold that fires an admin message so that someone can look into it and possibly remove the post from the thread? Does this happen already with the "a-log" rating? I seemed to receive a couple mod messages after getting too many a-logs on a post, a couple times since I've been here. If you can add something like that to the site it would further your plan, because people are much more likely to rate bad posts than to report them.

You could even add a "does not really advance the discussion" rating for that purpose ("boring" rating with a ZZZ icon, for example). I mean, as long as it'd get mods into cleaning those posts...


----------



## RomanesEuntDomus (Feb 22, 2018)

Is there a way to categorize posts, such as "update" and "comment", so thread watchers could choose to just see posts containing updates while skipping out on the discussion?

Putting things into categories could be left open to the writer. Everything after the OP defaults to "comment" and abuse of said feature to mark "Hurr, Chris is a cultural virgin" an "update" gets paddled.

It would be useful for content where seperating it into different threads would be inconvenient, yet reading through pages upon pages of comments can be a chore.


----------



## Zarkov (Feb 22, 2018)

Why not give the CWC board the Amberlynn treatment ? Give up any pretense of moderating it and let the cringelords and other edgy faggots spill their autism and engage in pointless debates over the shape of Chris' dick to their heart's content. 

Chris is boring as fuck but at the same time he's likely the primary reason people discover and join this community. There's always going to be people wanting to discuss him and it's almost 100% guaranteed that they'll bring nothing new nor interesting to the table, so I agree with you that stricter moderation isn't going to do jack shit. 

You should just wash your hands off the entire board and let faggots be faggots.


----------



## Null (Feb 22, 2018)

WhatNemesisMeans said:


> Why not give the CWC board the Amberlynn treatment ? Give up any pretense of moderating it and let the cringelords and other edgy faggots spill their autism and engage in pointless debates over the shape of Chris' dick to their heart's content.


I've thought about it.


----------



## isBubba (Feb 22, 2018)

Null said:


> I also now completely resent any and all niche language the community uses. "troons", "ween", "a-log", "powerleveling" et al have completely lost their meaning and are worthless articles thrown around by people trying to sound more in touch than they are. I think the entire site would be better off if people just fucking stopped.



Are the unironic use of these words now a reportable offense?


----------



## Null (Feb 22, 2018)

keksz said:


> Make shitposting on that board a bannable offense! Make Inner Circle great again!
> 
> On a serious note, Null: how hard would it be to code a "off-topic" rating thresold that fires an admin message so that someone can look into it and possibly remove the post from the thread? Does this happen already with the "a-log" rating? I seemed to receive a couple mod messages after getting too many a-logs on a post, a couple times since I've been here. If you can add something like that to the site it would further your plan, because people are much more likely to rate bad posts than to report them.
> 
> You could even add a "does not really advance the discussion" rating for that purpose ("boring" rating with a ZZZ icon, for example). I mean, as long as it'd get mods into cleaning those posts...





RomanesEuntDomus said:


> Is there a way to categorize posts, such as "update" and "comment", so thread watchers could choose to just see posts containing updates while skipping out on the discussion?
> 
> Putting things into categories could be left open to the writer. Everything after the OP defaults to "comment" and abuse of said feature to mark "Hurr, Chris is a cultural virgin" an "update" gets paddled.
> 
> It would be useful for content where seperating it into different threads would be inconvenient, yet reading through pages upon pages of comments can be a chore.


I want for XF2 (which is never coming because I am slow and fat and occupied with other shit at the moment) to have the ratings mod tie into post filtering so people can look for information only.

Though I guess I should just remove negative ratings and replace them with report buttons.


----------



## OwO What's This? (Feb 22, 2018)

Posted a new sticky with a twitter search tutorial, made sure to give threads clearer names, repurposed the Trump thread, did some moderation... things are looking good. I'm going to keep Salt Mine my sole focus because it's always been my favorite and I want it to survive and succeed.


----------



## Caesare (Feb 22, 2018)

Null said:


> I also now completely resent any and all niche language the community uses. "troons", "ween", "a-log", "powerleveling" et al have completely lost their meaning and are worthless articles thrown around by people trying to sound more in touch than they are.



I agree 1000% except on the use of "troon". Keep that one, it's funny every time.


----------



## keksz (Feb 22, 2018)

Null said:


> Though I guess I should just remove negative ratings and replace them with report buttons.



Don't do that, the basic problem is that people don't use the report button to report rule offenses - giving them more buttons they won't use isn't the solution. Also I know you don't care for ratings personally but the rest of us do (cue in @Deadpool copy-pasta). You're better off leveraging the rating's popularity to fit your wider vision for the website, come XF2, IMHO.

Also, in the post here you explained your sentiment about the current state of some of the boards, it really feels that there's a nostalgia factor in there - not that you're being subjective and wrong over what makes a better forum, just that as websites grow it naturally becomes harder to maintain that sense of tight community where no one wants to be the shitposter because everyone else will notice. When any site grows too big, there's too much noise for that - and from the data you shared with me a couple months ago, KF is getting bigger by the day, so you might want to reconcile those things.

May sound simple to say "we just need more active admins" - but we all know of other forums (some with their own threads here) where too much admin literally shitted the site, because admins are just amateurs with their own biases most of the time... It's a tight rope to follow and is known to backfire.


----------



## polonium (Feb 22, 2018)

A&H is the best forum why is it coloured shit.
Clearly your colours are wrong.


----------



## Adolf Von Merkel (Feb 22, 2018)

Flowers For Sonichu said:


> I've suggested in the past that we should have a separate thread for updates and discussion for big name cows like Russ Greer so you don't have to dig through 50 "what a bamboon" posts to find actual content and I still think this is a good idea. We used to have a subforum for Chris updates until the content dried up and it worked out pretty well.


I think is a good idea.
But I think it would be better making a "lolcows info" subforum where it have the thread of the lolcows with their info that only mood can updates.
Like the lolcow wiki.


----------



## TheScooper (Feb 22, 2018)

keksz said:


> Don't do that, the basic problem is that people don't use the report button to report rule offenses - giving them more buttons they won't use isn't the solution. Also I know you don't care for ratings personally but the rest of us do (cue in @Deadpool copy-pasta). You're better off leveraging the rating's popularity to fit your wider vision for the website, come XF2, IMHO.
> 
> Also, in the post here you explained your sentiment about the current state of some of the boards, it really feels that there's a nostalgia factor in there - not that you're being subjective and wrong over what makes a better forum, just that as websites grow it naturally becomes harder to maintain that sense of tight community where no one wants to be the shitposter because everyone else will notice. When any site grows too big, there's too much noise for that - and from the data you shared with me a couple months ago, KF is getting bigger by the day, so you might want to reconcile those things.
> 
> May sound simple to say "we just need more active admins" - but we all know of other forums (some with their own threads here) where too much admin literally shitted the site, because admins are just amateurs with their own biases most of the time... It's a tight rope to follow and is known to backfire.


I honestly can't agree more, we have the older members and lets be honest the autistic newfags, heck we had a bunch of bans at the start of the year alone.


----------



## WW 635 (Feb 22, 2018)

polonium said:


> A&H is the best forum why is it coloured shit.
> Clearly your colours are wrong.


It's littered with non-comtributing one word responses and political sperging


----------



## The Man With No Name (Feb 22, 2018)

I know this isn't a "RIP mods" thread but RIP Karen Riley, she was a good mod. What the fuck happened to her?


----------



## keksz (Feb 22, 2018)

TheScooper said:


> I honestly can't agree more, we have the older members and lets be honest the autistic newfags, heck we had a bunch of bans at the start of the year alone.



Yeah and unfortunately we can't just close the doors either to prevent the website from growing further. I mean we can but what does that really solve? It's a much more profound question than just "how many admins do we need" and I don't think any big website has solved it yet 

Not gonna lie, I'm pretty hyped for KF XF2, shit gonna be amazeballs!


----------



## Zarkov (Feb 22, 2018)

The Man With No Name said:


> I know this isn't a "RIP mods" thread but RIP Karen Riley, she was a good mod. What the fuck happened to her?


The French took her.


----------



## TheMockTurtle (Feb 22, 2018)

For what its worth, here are my thoughts on the cwc board:

The cwc board is basically its own stand-alone board in the sense that it attracts posters who come for chris and stay in that board. This makes it more likely to be a lawless cesspool because many of those posters aren't getting exposed to the general culture, but I don't think its a total lost cause.

1. I think public warnings should be used more often in that board. Not only does it help clarify what is good and bad posting, its just plain fun. Yes, this is what ratings are for, but the message gets muddled when all the raters are also re.tards. Another reason I support this idea is that I would imagine the cwc board has a high poster turn-over rate (new posters joining, then leaving within the month), making moderating by reports and post deletion less effective as an overall behavioral modification strategy. 

2. One of the shittiest parts of the cwc board is searching through shitposts for content. I propose locked content threads for things like facebook and twitter updates that a few people have access to updating and all commentary regarding updates should go in a containment thread

3. In the cwc board especially, but maybe the whole board, should have a ban on threads created by brand new members. Maybe members should have to reach a certain amount of posts or days before they are allowed to start a new thread.

4. If you vote for me for mod I'll make sure the school starts Free Taco Tuesdays in the quad and I'll fight for more student parking.


----------



## ChurchOfGodBear (Feb 22, 2018)

I’ve reported some posts and gotten responses of “don’t report stupid shit”.  So you can’t ask people to report all problems if the mods are just going to brush it off.


----------



## Ass eating cunt (Feb 22, 2018)

If shitposting is really banned I'm going too delete my account


----------



## JSGOTI (Feb 22, 2018)

I'll take ADF. Since Rav is kill, I'm the only other staff that archives most of taters antics.


----------



## Dirt McGirt (Feb 22, 2018)

Come to think of it, there's been times I'm in a thread and it's in progress of going to shit but isn't too far gone if there was moderation action. The thing is I have no clue what action I can take. So I think making flagging a thread for some reason could be made clearer and more productive than posting in the thread "can we move some of these posts to a new thread" or some shit and hoping a mod sees it and wants to take action.


----------



## ES 148 (Feb 22, 2018)

TBH the one think KF has going for it is that we can at least claim it's not a circlejerk. 
Maybe giving new users more restrictions until they've reached a decent post-count and length of stay would work? I'm really not moderator material, so I'm just going on what I've seen with other forums, but it might help things along.


----------



## Zarkov (Feb 22, 2018)

Dirt McGirt said:


> Come to think of it, there's been times I'm in a thread and it's in progress of going to shit but isn't too far gone if there was moderation action. The thing is I have no clue what action I can take. So I think making flagging a thread for some reason could be made clearer and more productive than posting in the thread "can we move some of these posts to a new thread" or some shit and hoping a mod sees it and wants to take action.


Or you could just click the report button.


----------



## An Ghost (Feb 22, 2018)

Good. 

Cause I like the mods here and enjoy my reports getting answered in a timely manner which they usually are. Last time something like this happened everything worked out ok except half the mods jumping ship. 


keksz said:


> Make shitposting on that board a bannable offense! Make Inner Circle great again!
> 
> On a serious note, Null: how hard would it be to code a "off-topic" rating thresold that fires an admin message so that someone can look into it and possibly remove the post from the thread? Does this happen already with the "a-log" rating? I seemed to receive a couple mod messages after getting too many a-logs on a post, a couple times since I've been here. If you can add something like that to the site it would further your plan, because people are much more likely to rate bad posts than to report them.
> 
> You could even add a "does not really advance the discussion" rating for that purpose ("boring" rating with a ZZZ icon, for example). I mean, as long as it'd get mods into cleaning those posts...


Lmao being this serious about stickers. The Russ Greer thread shows that ratings are not a qualitative measurement of the post itself but how much of a circle jerk the thread is.


----------



## Goodbye Horses (Feb 22, 2018)

Null said:


> All staff who've not been active in moderation or in the moderation area of the board have been demoted.
> 
> I am going to assign at least one person to manage each board and if I can't find a moderator for that board I am just going to close it.
> 
> ...



This is the sort of shit Lowtax used to pull when he was on a manic phase. Have you recently acquired a mailorder bride and an ambien habit?


----------



## theriddler3 (Feb 22, 2018)

neural said:


> @Null, perhaps it would be useful if you elaborate on your vision for the problem boards (where those boards are vs where you think they need to be), so people know where to direct their energies. I am talking mostly about the lolcows board as it comprises a high amount of the people of interest we cover.
> 
> (Salt Mine problems are known by now, and IMO, %80 of CWC's pain points are due to Chris himself being largely docile).



To add to this, can you please make it clear to moderators what types of posts are acceptable and what types are not (I know you already do this, but the Russell Greer thread seems to be immune)? There's posters who are "well-known" on kiwi, either by being a super active poster or by being on the site for a long ass time, who regularly shitpost in the Russell Greer thread. They're either "jokingly" a-logging, powerleveling about their dumbass lives, organizing or encouraging weening (not too bad since xyrichard got banned),  or trying to be backseat moderators. I report it and nothing happens, so I haven't been reporting as much since it's a waste of my time. Edit: Admittedly, I've shitposted in the thread because I didn't really understand kiwi rules until I started venturing out of the thread (due to the incessant shitposting).

Thanks, Null

Edit: sorry, @Null. I didn't see your message before about not liking the KF-specific terms. My bad.


----------



## Dysnomia (Feb 22, 2018)

Does this constitute as "Don't post if you have nothing to say" and is it reportable?



Spoiler



:autism:



I feel like it's overused and sometimes people nest it in multiple spoiler tags. It's usually a given when a discussion topic is autistic. It was funny the first few times I saw it. Now it's just annoying.

I'd like to know exactly what it is that we are supposed to be reporting as I don't want to make a bunch of useless reports. If people just post "LOL" and ":autism:" it's very annoying.



Vrakks said:


> TBH the one think KF has going for it is that we can at least claim it's not a circlejerk.
> Maybe giving new users more restrictions until they've reached a decent post-count and length of stay would work? I'm really not moderator material, so I'm just going on what I've seen with other forums, but it might help things along.



That might be a good idea. It would keep people from making a bunch of threads as soon as they join without understanding the ropes first as well as prevent idiots from joining just to make some spergy thread about whatever stupid thing they can't wait to vomit up.


----------



## QB 290 (Feb 22, 2018)

If the farms were to drop the cwc threads then nothing would really be lost. Other sites like the cwiki or glaives site cover those and as many an old-fag has said Chris has been milked dry.
Whether dropping it or keeping it, it's not really worth the headache at this point.


----------



## TheScooper (Feb 22, 2018)

WhatNemesisMeans said:


> Or you could just click the report button.


But autism always gets in the way, but no really your right the report button is there for a reason.


----------



## CatParty (Feb 22, 2018)

Goodbye Horses said:


> This is the sort of shit Lowtax used to pull when he was on a manic phase. Have you recently acquired a mailorder bride and an ambien habit?



mangosteen overdose


----------



## Sparky Lurker (Feb 22, 2018)

Either you have someone that care way too much and scares people away or someone that doesn't give a shit but still complains when everything is gone to  shit.
Grumble, grumble...



Alpha Loves You said:


> If the farms were to drop the cwc threads then nothing would really be lost. Other sites like the cwiki or glaives site cover those and as many an old-fag has said Chris has been milked dry.
> Whether dropping it or keeping it, it's not really worth the headache at this point.


I remember this forum seeing quite a bump in activity back on the planet dolan girl fiasco, sometimes is good to keep it around to contain this kind of shit.


----------



## BubbleButt (Feb 22, 2018)

I thought the boards were fine the way they were, at least they were fun to post in.

Hopefully that doesn't change but shakedowns like this always either make forums into boring slogs or fizzle out after two weeks and everything goes back to the way it was.  It'll take some lurk time to see how this goes.


----------



## Inquisitor_BadAss (Feb 22, 2018)

NumberingYourState said:


> Okay I'm gonna be a (the?) better user and apologize for the rabbit hole one word posts I told myself I wouldn't do but did do like a fucktard anyways.
> 
> Sorry.



Apologise for nothing. We’re all a beast of nulls own creation. 

But he is right Chris is boring as hell right now.


----------



## Dirt McGirt (Feb 22, 2018)

WhatNemesisMeans said:


> Or you could just click the report button.


I know for individual posts that pop up, but for an entire section of a thread tho? 
Idk about that.


----------



## Hiragana (Feb 22, 2018)

TheMockTurtle said:


> 3. In the cwc board especially, but maybe the whole board, should have a ban on threads created by brand new members. Maybe members should have to reach a certain amount of posts or days before they are allowed to start a new thread.


Think this apply the Lolcow board, with new users creating low quality threads on persons of already questionable relevance as a lolcow. What follows are usually a swarm of low-effort posts by other members before the thread is shutdown by a mod.

Restricting the ability to posts threads altogether is one solution. My own suggestion would be that new threads are hidden until approved by a mod, at least in the dedicated lolcow boards. The mod team have a chance to look it over, give input or just trash it if necessary.


----------



## Salt Water Taffy (Feb 22, 2018)

For what it's worth I could help mod with the Sonichu sub-forum (also, I think we should move all the Sonichu boards, including the stuff about new pages, to that sub-forum), I know that's not much but it would take some weight off of the future mods of the CWC board's shoulders.


----------



## andr0id psycho sho(ker (Feb 22, 2018)

I feel like this is a somewhat bad idea. I get the concept of wanting to clean up the boards and improve quality on this site overall but it just seems like it might scare away new users and burn other people out by laser focusing on the subject of the thread but that's just me


----------



## NQ 952 (Feb 22, 2018)

Put me in charge of something, I'm sure I'll fuck it up pretty good.


----------



## MysteriousStranger (Feb 22, 2018)

Over- moderated boards suck and people who tattle are shitty. Please don't ruin my favorite time-sink


----------



## Done (Feb 22, 2018)

Null said:


> Look, when I originally joined the CWCki Forums in 2012 what actually kept me in the community was that -- although Chris was this very, very niche topic of total irrelevance -- everyone had some weird and interesting perspective on the topic. Since it wasn't a political discussion board or religion or whatever, people were emotionally unattached and could speak about things informatively without being offended by people disagreeing. People with experience in or with adult protective services could explain why Chris didn't qualify. Legal experts could explain what Chris's trial with Snyder would be like and what the likely outcome was. That sort of shit.


I think Chris's current life phase doesn't lend it self well to this kind of discussion, Chris's life hasn't changed in any major way for the last few years. Lawyers, social workers, etc can't be informative if Chris's life doesn't generate enough topics for them to be informative on. This also isn't helped by him seemingly learning to somewhat stay under the radar and control his reactions since the Doopie thing.

This is hanging by a thread though, and seemingly poised to change if something happens to Barb, but I don't have it in me to look forward to her death or anything like that. She may be dragging his life down in many, many ways, but she IS his last remaining close relative after all.



Null said:


> No one got mad because Chris wasn't worth getting mad over. Chris also wasn't a mechanism by which to inflate your own ego. If you have to compare yourself to Chris to feel good, *you're not better than him*.


Unlike the previous problem, this one is extremely fixable with moderation, this is the 20% that doesn't have to do with Chris himself.

There are some people who are strangely triggered by Chris making money on his own via Patreon or paid requests, people getting triggered at Chris believing he can become a fertile woman with hormonal therapy, people who are triggered he got money by selling parts of the horde (the last of which is hugely hypocritical, given that a lot of them were shrieking at him do it)..etc

Those people should be dunked on by mods whenever possible.



Null said:


> I also now completely resent any and all niche language the community uses. "troons", "ween", "a-log", "powerleveling" et al have completely lost their meaning and are worthless articles thrown around by people trying to sound more in touch than they are. I think the entire site would be better off if people just fucking stopped.


I don't have much to add here, but I think people have a decent-ish grasp on powerleveling because it's meaning is literally plastered on every single page. Of course, I am not counting people who use the :powerlevel: rating for revenge.

Where it's gotten truly bad is the definition of ween, where it's basically become "trolls I don't like". Which somehow lets people like xyrichard or Ntwadumela get s galore for some seriously low effort stuff, until someone with actual sense breaks up the circlejerk.


----------



## keksz (Feb 22, 2018)

I am having a hard time believing how a thread like this managed to attract its fair share of painfully obvious shitposts, filler posts and "this thread is my personal journal" posts in a couple of hours. I've come to expect this from the rest of the boards but in here, of all places? You asses can't be serious.

@Null I'm not volunteering myself for any of the positions because I don't care about any board in particular. If there is any other way I can help trim the exceptional posts from the threads I do care about, other than reporting them and being told "not to report stupid shit", like @ChurchOfGodBear  said, I'd be glad to help.


----------



## Broken Pussy (Feb 22, 2018)

I think some of you are misunderstanding the initial problem.  There have been moderators who have disappeared for literal months with no word about what’s going on and when they’ll be back.  For a regular user, that’s fine, but for someone who’s supposed to, you know, moderate, that’s a job not being done.  It’s not about over moderating.  It’s about having any moderation at all.


----------



## AJ 447 (Feb 22, 2018)

Not that I doubt @Cricket's abilities, but you may want to add a supervisor to Community Watch too. It's a very active board, with threads all over the place in terms of content and quality.


----------



## neger psykolog (Feb 22, 2018)

Maybe publicly showing the autism points a user has received would help people to know their current reputation. Not displaying their positive/negative ratings on posts, but purely whether they've been warned a moderator in recently history. That would probably mean that people would gang up on them and use the report feature even more.


----------



## Trombonista (Feb 22, 2018)

I can help with Tumblr.

Edit: And Sisterwood, Lolcows, and Beauty Parlor. Or even Multimedia or Music.


----------



## Asperchewy (Feb 22, 2018)

I'd like to personally congratulate @neger psykolog for making DSPs threads readable again, @yawning sneasel for being a thorn in Tommy Tooters ass hole, and also a shoutout to @The American Hedgehog for dealing with new fags on a daily basis.


----------



## Audit (Feb 22, 2018)

With regard to the A&H forum, there are a few trends I've noticed when it comes to threads getting shat up.

You can't have any thread that has anything remotely to do with communism without the thread becoming a honeypot for low-level commie bashing.
Anything about a pedophile turns into a circlejerk about why pedos are the most evil thing in existence and should be punished.
Same as #2 concerning anything to do with transsexual children and their parents.
The threads about sensationalist clickbait tend to get a lot of responses and the conversation is pretty much exactly what you think it would be based off of the source material.


----------



## Cosmos (Feb 22, 2018)

Do we have a “forum rules and etiquette” thread or something for new users? It might be helpful to have a comprehensive thread that outlines the way users should act here. I know the the rules are plastered on every board, but it seems like the etiquette side of things is neglected. An example of etiquette would be “Stay on topic. If you want to discuss something that doesn’t pertain to the current thread, take it to Off-Topic.”


----------



## Florence (Feb 22, 2018)

Audit_The_Autist said:


> Anything about pedophiles turns into a circlejerk about why pedos are the most evil thing in existence and should be punished.


that’s because they are tho


----------



## Xerxes IX (Feb 22, 2018)

Like Salt Mine and the Chris board A&H threads should be closed after a certain period of time. Leave the megathreads open for updates like the North Korea or Hollywood sex pest one, but the rest of them turn into pearl clutching or politisperging. There's a point where every new post in an A&H thread is saying the exact same thing.



Audit_The_Autist said:


> With regard to the A&H forum, there are a few trends I've noticed when it comes to threads getting shat up.
> 
> You can't have any thread that has anything remotely to do with communism without the thread becoming a honeypot for low-level commie bashing.
> Anything about a pedophile turns into a circlejerk about why pedos are the most evil thing in existence and should be punished.
> ...



Posted while I was writing this, but yeah, I think locking these threads would help with the low effort 'lol commies/troons/pedos' you always see on the board


----------



## Dirt McGirt (Feb 22, 2018)

Audit_The_Autist said:


> With regard to the A&H forum, there are a few trends I've noticed when it comes to threads getting shat up.
> 
> You can't have any thread that has anything remotely to do with communism without the thread becoming a honeypot for low-level commie bashing.
> Anything about a pedophile turns into a circlejerk about why pedos are the most evil thing in existence and should be punished.
> ...


Is there much to talk about in those threads besides that past the first couple of pages though?


----------



## Ptolemy (Feb 22, 2018)

NotAKitty said:


> that’s because they are


That is something everyone agrees on, so why do we need to keep bringing it up? It's like watching Redditors post about Donald Blumpf and just sperging about how terrible he is, it's boring to read.


----------



## WW 635 (Feb 22, 2018)

emspex said:


> Not that I doubt @Cricket's abilities, but you may want to add a supervisor to Community Watch too. It's a very active board, with threads all over the place in terms of content and quality.


I would not be opposed to this


----------



## Ouija Board (Feb 22, 2018)

Well this was something to wake up to.

I guess I could throw myself out there to volunteer for being a mod or supervisor as I am a mod on the FSTDT forums (though those forums are pretty much dead now and I don't go there anymore). I am not snarky or anything and some here no my posting style. I could possibly be assigned to something slower perhaps?

Someone in this thread mentioned that words like "ween" and "powerleveling" are overused and I tend to agree, especially with concern to powerleveling. I think we need a more stricter sense of what is powerleveling and what isn't. To me, powerleveling is where someone may dox themselves or shares very personal information or TMI type stuff not if someone is stating something about themselves to give a perspective. For example sharing something about their mental illness in a thread where an lolcow has a mental illness. I guess a more poignant example would be in the Susan Scholfield thread where discussions of mental illness and medications are frequent, I have wanted to share some things about my own dealings but didn't because others would accuse me of powerleveling. Of course it should be something that contributes to the conversation.

Null, you run a very good forum and I enjoy being here, so I will do my best to contribute if I can. This is a good, yet eccentric community and really it is better than some forums that I have been on. If I could make a suggestion, I think one thing would be to trim down some subgroups or get rid of some such as the Amberlynn one. I never felt that particular was necessary and it would also put less stress on the global mods if you have too many subgroups on lolcows.


----------



## NARPASSWORD (Feb 22, 2018)

As for how to make the Salt Mine at least a little less shitty, I would suggest dropping all discussion of celebrities in general (Tara Strong, George Takei, J.K. Rowling, Stephen King).
We generally forbid threads on celebrities (the Adam Sandler thread was a joke, so it doesn't count), and the celebrity sperging on the Trump megathread shows exactly why this is the case.


----------



## Xerxes IX (Feb 22, 2018)

Ptolemy said:


> That is something everyone agrees on, so why do we need to keep bringing it up? It's like watching Redditors post about Donald Blumpf and just weening about how terrible he is, it's boring to read.


It's why we don't encourage threads on cows whose sole point is being a pedo, either. There's not really anything funny about that and all the posts become nonconstructive pedo bashing. 'Raped and murdered in prison' jokes got run into the ground for a reason, but that's what those threads turn into.


----------



## Desire Lines (Feb 22, 2018)

NARPASSWORD said:


> As for how to make the Salt Mine at least a little less shitty, I would suggest dropping all discussion of celebrities in general (Tara Strong, George Takei, J.K. Rowling, Stephen King).
> We generally forbid threads on celebrities (the Adam Sandler thread was a joke, so it doesn't count), and the celebrity sperging on the Trump megathread shows exactly why this is the case.


How about making a Gossip board? All the celebrity sperging, random slapfights and drama can just go there. It'd probably be a bitch to moderate though


----------



## GS 281 (Feb 22, 2018)

Okay, I read through this thread, and I get the feeling that people are sort of misunderstanding what Null is trying to accomplish here. I cannot speak for Null, but my interpretation of his posts and actions is that it is time to exert a positive influence on posting on the forum and mods need to take the lead. This doesn't mean mods should toss weight around, it means mods and the userbase should work together to make discussion better on a forum that has grown in size and scope the way we have in the past 5 years.

There is a difference between shitposting and *shit*posting. A post where you crack a joke or say something dumb or silly or whatever is just shitposting. People should feel free to do that as long as it is something new and novel. Posts lurch into the area of being *shit* when they are basically a rehash of the same thing (i.e. WHAT A BAMBOON, rape and murder Chris, etc.). They become total shit when they are just one word stuff (i.e. "good", "this", etc.). There is no need for it and threads are getting clogged with it. 

Another problem is that with large threads, people will jump in and say the same thing that has been said 5-10 pages back. It is stuff that could easily have been found by reading or searching. I have seen the same dox on people posted 2-3 times in the course of a few months. That kinda stuff clogs up discussion because then a bunch of new people continue to follow a chain of discussion that just happened. You especially see it in larger threads (i.e. Greta, Wu, etc.). That stuff just drives the thread backwards.

Yet another problem is people taking discussion in content threads in a completely different direction than the content. Say for example you have a thread on "Donald Trump Salt". The thread is for posting content on Donald Trump Salt or commenting on it in some way. You will see people take it in different directions where they begin talking about politics in general and it becomes a case of "I disagree with X, let's dumpster them". That would be fine if the thread was say in Deep Thoughts and the topic was "X says Y, do you agree?" or something like that. Content threads becoming general discussion is killing the Salt Mine because the culture has become one where OP drops something and maybe you will get a few more content posts later on. If the thread is a content thread, then shitposting about your favorite or least favorite politicians is going to ruin the enjoyment of the content.

We also have an issue with moral handwringing. Look at our threads on pedophiles. We have had several pedo-centric threads on pedos in comm watch and some on pedos in lolcow. I see no problem with discussion on people or groups because they are weird, disgusting, things we don't generally get exposed to. It promotes salient discussion. But when you have people arguing about pedophilia, moralfagging, trying to brigade around doxing pedos to do something with the info, etc., then the thread becomes garbage. It isn't a content discussion. 

I am sure there are other problems, but these are key things that I see. I find it awesome that people are throwing their names in the hat to help out. There is one thing that you all can do to help out here.

*REPORT!!!!!!!*

Report any post you think needs to be reported because it goes against these principles or you feel it adds nothing to discussion. Not every post has to be a @zedkissed60 or @Ride info drop, but if its just someone saying "good" or "let's kill chris", then enough of that. We won't get pissy if its a questionable report, as long as you're doing it in good-faith. We can't be everywhere at once, help us help you make your favorite threads better. Toss us a report.


----------



## Null (Feb 22, 2018)

Audit_The_Autist said:


> Anything about a pedophile turns into a circlejerk about why pedos are the most evil thing in existence and should be punished.


This is a really big pet peeve of mine. You get people literally making threads like "this guy is a gross pedophile therefore hate him" without any quality or funny or even interesting content at all. It reminds me a lot of Vordrak, actually. The mindless zombie lynch mobs that are totally off-topic to the *humor-oriented* intent of the site.


----------



## Jaded Optimist (Feb 22, 2018)

I've been reporting more posts lately in "lolcow" when it's one word responses, comments that add nothing, or repeats of comments like "bamboon".  I'm glad to know thats what you want and that I'm not just being annoying.  My only imput is that positive reenforcement of proper reports might help.  Sometimes I'll report something and get a "thanks" alert message, other times nothing.  If I don't get a response I feel like what I reported wasn't something I should have bothered anyone with.


----------



## Desire Lines (Feb 22, 2018)

A Name But Backwards said:


> I've been reporting more posts lately in "lolcow" when it's one word responses, comments that add nothing, or repeats of comments like "bamboon".  I'm glad to know thats what you want and that I'm not just being annoying.  My only imput is that positive reenforcement of proper reports might help.  Sometimes I'll report something and get a "thanks" alert message, other times nothing.  If I don't get a response I feel like what I reported wasn't something I should have bothered anyone with.
> 
> I'd like to help out with the "lolcows" subforum in anyway deemed fit.


I feel like making some trophies based on the amount of GOOD reports would help because some posters are very autistic about their cheevos, but I'd be a double-edged sword with people reporting just to get a trophy.


----------



## Cato (Feb 22, 2018)

ChurchOfGodBear said:


> I’ve reported some posts and gotten responses of “don’t report stupid shit”.  So you can’t ask people to report all problems if the mods are just going to brush it off.



This.

Certain staff here alternate between constantly berating people to report things more, and ignoring reports and/or actively mocking people for reporting things. And yet they seem genuinely baffled as to why members aren't helping them out with this stuff.


----------



## neger psykolog (Feb 22, 2018)

Null said:


> This is a really big pet peeve of mine. You get people literally making threads like "this guy is a gross pedophile therefore hate him" without any quality or funny or even interesting content at all. It reminds me a lot of Vordrak, actually. The mindless zombie lynch mobs that are totally off-topic to the *humor-oriented* intent of the site.



Just silently edit their posts to say they support pedophiles.


----------



## GS 281 (Feb 22, 2018)

Cato said:


> This.
> 
> Certain staff here alternate between constantly berating people to report things more, and ignoring reports and/or actively mocking people for reporting things. And yet they seem genuinely baffled as to why members aren't helping them out with this stuff.


If you have this happen, I suggest capping it and sending it to Null. He's not too keen on that.


----------



## Cato (Feb 22, 2018)

yawning sneasel said:


> If you have this happen, I suggest capping it and sending it to Null. He's not too keen on that.



Wilco. I honestly thought that was part of the culture here.


----------



## GS 281 (Feb 22, 2018)

Cato said:


> Wilco. I honestly thought that was part of the culture here.


Unless it is an ADK-tier report, he typically doesn't like mods doing that.

I say ADK-tier because ADK would get banned from threads then report every single post in the thread outlining why he disagrees with a post. 

That is dumb shit.


----------



## oasys (Feb 22, 2018)

If Amberlynn ever got to the point where it was worth actual moderating I'd nominate @666EVE666 and @C3PBRO .


----------



## neger psykolog (Feb 22, 2018)

Cato said:


> This.
> 
> Certain staff here alternate between constantly berating people to report things more, and ignoring reports and/or actively mocking people for reporting things. And yet they seem genuinely baffled as to why members aren't helping them out with this stuff.



idk a lot of the time (at least in DSP sub which isn't like anything else here) a lot of the reports are hard to act on (besides stuff like double posting/shitposting/alogging). I usually message the person that made the complaint and say that I've seen it and just explain the situation so its like "I've seen what you reported, however there isn't much I can do about it".

But probably in subs with more posting this would be too time consuming.


----------



## Peace and Harmony (Feb 22, 2018)

Oh man who would have ever thought that a forum founded on the principle of watching a fat re,tard shove things into his anus might periodically suffer from lack of incisive intellectual discussion


----------



## wagglyplacebo (Feb 22, 2018)

If you ever feel like something is report worthy, report it. Worst that will happen is it will get rejected, I promise. On our end we will work on letting you guys know when your reports have been dealt with. If there is a problem with how we are doing things, make a talk to staff about it. Love you miss you mean it.


----------



## Leo Bonhart (Feb 22, 2018)

Thank you, I really hope this makes some positive changes. My personal pet peeve is fucking reaction .gifs; as if we need to import Twitter's cancer over here. I have reported several of them, but gave up when no action was taken.

Honestly, I cannot keep up with several threads now that I used to enjoy because as the volume of posts has gone up, the quality has gone down. I usually give up after reading a page or two because I'm not having fun. It didn't used to be this way.


----------



## Null (Feb 22, 2018)

Goodbye Horses said:


> This is the sort of shit Lowtax used to pull when he was on a manic phase. Have you recently acquired a mailorder bride and an ambien habit?


except lowtax is spineless and never followed through once someone with a spine set their foot down. if any mods tell me to eat shit on my own site they're gone.

also, kill yourself.


----------



## AnOminous (Feb 22, 2018)

I think rather than heavy-handed permabans and threadbans for minor infractions, especially from noobs, there should be more use of temporary "lol calm down" bans especially for new users, people who are usually good, and people who haven't caused problems before.

For one thing it will weed out the kind of people who flip the fuck out over minor mod actions early, and for another, a lot of times, the problem in a thread isn't that any one person is fucking it up that much themselves, but that practically everyone just starts shitposting after a thread goes to shit.  Like it's contagious or something.


----------



## Flowers For Sonichu (Feb 22, 2018)

Warning to all of you chipper eager people wanting to rack up hot pockets and tendies by becoming a mod here:

Battle not with spergs lest ye become a sperg and if you gaze into the shitpost the shitpost gazes into you.


----------



## vertexwindi (Feb 22, 2018)

Couldn't you auto-warn members for one word posts then? Others could reply to that warn with "good" and keep it going too.


----------



## Flowers For Sonichu (Feb 22, 2018)

Also, instead of offering to be a mod, it is a better idea to nominate someone else to be a mod. Usually people who seek that sort of power just want it so they can swing their girl dick around.


----------



## Somsnosa (Feb 22, 2018)

A&H isn't the salt mine. If the point of it isn't to post twitter spergs complaining what else are we supposed to do if not having a response to the news ourselves?



Flowers For Sonichu said:


> Also, instead of offering to be a mod, it is a better idea to nominate someone else to be a mod. Usually people who seek that sort of power just want it so they can swing their girl dick around.


If that's the case they're gonna find themselves very disappointed, being a mod gets you shit on all the time and people who have been here long enough don't give you any more respect. This isn't reddit


----------



## GS 281 (Feb 22, 2018)

Just to let you know, while the offers to supervise are kind, its clogging up the thread. I am removing all those posts.


----------



## Hodor (Feb 22, 2018)

I feel like the big issue with the salt mine is that it can honestly be condensed into either a few megathreads or a CommWatch subboard. A lot of the content there is pretty samey- 'lol look at these sjws/salt righters getting mad'. Funny, sure, but incredibly repeatitive and substanceless. Not really helped by the fact salt threadsl basically have an experation date (even without the autolock limit). A lot of the outrage dies out in a few days- then the perpetually outraged move to another topic, rinse and repeat.

It might be worth having the tumblr board start picking up some of the Twitter cows, too. A lot of the social justice warrior types have fled to that platform, and a lot of the tumblr board cows seem to have dried out in general, so it might be a good way to get blood moving again.


----------



## Francis York Morgan (Feb 22, 2018)

Haven't fully read this topic, but if you're looking for a mod on Lolcow I'd say @Hellfire could be a good choice.  They are an active contributor to some of the bigger topics and seems to understand the flow for them.


----------



## InLivingTuna (Feb 22, 2018)

I feel like my comment on who should moderate stuff is irrelevant since I've been so preoccupied with the board I supervise lately, but as for this;


Null said:


> Essentially, the supervisors for a board should both be able to prune shitposting and stimulate discussion, as well as report serious systemic problems upwards.


Having to send messages up the chain of command about systemic problems is kind of, not the best way to get them solved I guess? It's hard to explain what I mean but it always kinda feels like I'm pestering the admins, especially since a lot of my suggestions/problems are things I've brought up before and never got a response on. I personally think a better solution would be to set out an alert just for the supers asking for their thoughts on ways each board needs to be improved. I do have some thoughts on that for Animal Control but I'll split em off into a separate post since I just woke up and wanna organize my ideas.


----------



## Flowers For Sonichu (Feb 22, 2018)

Not sure what powers supervisors have, but they should have the ability to temp ban disruptive users from their subforum


----------



## GS 281 (Feb 22, 2018)

InLivingTuna said:


> I do have some thoughts on that for Animal Control but I'll split em off into a separate post since I just woke up and wanna masturbate to furry porn.


It may be better to message a staff member to help form a better articulation of the idea and then ask them to post it in moderation or to PM an admin about it.


----------



## Cosmos (Feb 22, 2018)

Hodor said:


> It might be worth having the tumblr board start picking up some of the Twitter cows, too. A lot of the social justice warrior types have fled to that platform, and a lot of the tumblr board cows seem to have dried out in general, so it might be a good way to get blood moving again.



I think consolidating Tumblr and Twitter cows into one subforum is an excellent idea. There's a lot of crossover between Tumblr and Twitter regarding content (not just social justice warriors, but also weird fetishists and things like that). Plus, we've also been joking about "Blue Checkmarks" (people who are verified by Twitter despite not being anyone important) for what feels like a long time now. It would be nice to have a specific subforum where we could talk about them.


----------



## MrTroll (Feb 22, 2018)

What happened with this idea: (from https://kiwifarms.net/threads/should-the-cwc-forum-be-shut-down-and-moved-to-spergatory.38739/)



Null said:


> After talking with waggly and the three current Chris board supervisors I believe the best course of action is giving the CWC board the Amberlynn treatment and simply forsaking any sort of rules and letting it sort itself out.



This is literally the best thing you could possibly do for the Chris board and you won't drive any more wide-eyed idealist volunteer human sacrifices moderators to alcoholism that way (rip @Hellblazer).


----------



## Questionable Ceviche (Feb 22, 2018)

A lot of the Tumblr cows either moved on to Twitter or are crossposting on multiple platforms. They're social media cancer that's metastasized well outside of Tumblr by now. It's still "lol Tumblr" behavior, just on different platforms. Merging all together is a good idea.

The big cow threads get clogged up with a lot of speculation posting when there's a lull. We have enough real things to laugh about that speculating how every cow was touched by their unclebrother when they were little is a waste of posts. Scrolling past the 100th "lol they were probably molested" post is boring. These type of posts don't contribute, especially in big long threads where it can be page after page of baseless speculation and 0 content.


----------



## Stock Photo James (Feb 22, 2018)

We have top secret boards? Oh boy I wanna check those out, where do I sign up for Kiwilluminati?

Also, surprised smaller niche boards have multiple janitors whereas major ones have... nobody? The hell?


----------



## Super Collie (Feb 22, 2018)

Null said:


> I also now completely resent any and all niche language the community uses. "troons", "ween", "a-log", "powerleveling" et al have completely lost their meaning and are worthless articles thrown around by people trying to sound more in touch than they are. I think the entire site would be better off if people just fucking stopped.



Potentially unpopular opinion in-bound. This is just "board culture" in action. Kiwi Farms in its current iteration has been around for a few years now and in that time it -- just like every other large-scale forum on the internet -- has developed its own culture and nicknames for things. It just happens. Words get invented and their meanings change and evolve, trying to stymie that is like that dumb cartoon gag where Bugs Bunny sticks his finger over a water leak and three more appear instead.

There needs to be more community involvement in curating and cultivating the culture it's birthed. If people are misusing phrases and terms we should all collectively be less inhibited to rate those people Autistic or Dumb or something (that's what the stickers are for, right?), or just report the posts and let a moderator sort it out officially.

At the risk of sounding like a dick, @Goodbye Horses was sort of right in his post a few pages ago. This weird paranoia really is the type of dumb shit Lowtax would do on a whim. Just be careful dude, Kiwi Farms isn't as bad as you sometimes feel it is.


----------



## MrTroll (Feb 22, 2018)

Stock Photo James said:


> We have top secret boards? Oh boy I wanna check those out, where do I sign up for Kiwilluminati?
> 
> Also, surprised smaller niche boards have multiple janitors whereas major ones have... nobody? The hell?



8-day old account and already asking about the secret boards. Nice try fed.


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 22, 2018)

trombonista said:


> I can help with Tumblr.



Yes plz.

I am too goddamned nice to run that board all by my lonesome.


----------



## An Ghost (Feb 22, 2018)

Leo Bonhart said:


> Thank you, I really hope this makes some positive changes. My personal pet peeve is fucking reaction .gifs; as if we need to import Twitter's cancer over here. I have reported several of them, but gave up when no action was taken.
> 
> Honestly, I cannot keep up with several threads now that I used to enjoy because as the volume of posts has gone up, the quality has gone down. I usually give up after reading a page or two because I'm not having fun. It didn't used to be this way.


I have never had a report about a reaction image get rejected. 75% of the time I get a notification within minutes with a thanks. Take it from a regular fag and not a mod: reports work.


----------



## Null (Feb 22, 2018)

Super Collie said:


> At the risk of sounding like a dick, @Goodbye Horses was sort of right in his post a few pages ago. This weird paranoia really is the type of dumb shit Lowtax would do on a whim. Just be careful dude, Kiwi Farms isn't as bad as you sometimes feel it is.


Everything I've ever done is on a whim and it's gotten this far, though I've wanted an excuse to demod people who don't do anything without looking mean for literally years. Almost every mod I've promoted has been "on a whim". Every new board has been "on a whim".  If I didn't do anything on a whim I'd never do anything.

Lowtax's problem isn't doing thing on a whim: it's not following through with his ambitions. Being impulsive is good. Having a thousand false starts is not.


----------



## Null (Feb 22, 2018)

trombonista said:


> I can help with Tumblr.
> 
> Edit: And Sisterwood, Lolcows, and Beauty Parlor. Or even Multimedia or Music.


I figured tumblr was slow enough to not need help but if Meowthkip wants somoene in, sure. I'll add you to the rules area.

I'm debating what to do with the Lolcows board for the help area. All staff just need to moderate stuff they see tbh.


----------



## Null (Feb 22, 2018)

InLivingTuna said:


> kinda feels like I'm pestering the admins


reporting problems in the forum to staff is not "pestering admins", it's literally why we give you responsibility


----------



## Don Kang (Feb 22, 2018)

neger psykolog said:


> Maybe publicly showing the autism points a user has received would help people to know their current reputation. Not displaying their positive/negative ratings on posts, but purely whether they've been warned a moderator in recently history. That would probably mean that people would gang up on them and use the report feature even more.


I agree with hiding ratings too, or at the very least until the post is scrolled over. All the forums I've used that have ratings did at least one of the two.


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 22, 2018)

Null said:


> I figured tumblr was slow enough to not need help but if Meowthkip wants somoene in, sure. I'll add you to the rules area.
> 
> I'm debating what to do with the Lolcows board for the help area. All staff just need to moderate stuff they see tbh.



It's slow, yes, but it'd be nice to be able to have at least one other person willing to help out.


----------



## Darksydepickle (Feb 22, 2018)

The boards I tend to visit  seem to be fine.

As for the Chris-chan board... He* has* become boring, but I think.. he´s kind of a legacy cow, and I´m sure he was the ´gateway cow´ that made many of us get invested, so I don´t agree with making it a megathread, although I realize it´s probably the best way to go about it.


Plus, it being a shithole wasteland is an appropriate mirror of Chris´ life and psyche


----------



## Flowers For Sonichu (Feb 22, 2018)

I don't see why tumblr needs its own special subforum because they generate content on multiple social media networks like twitter, fb, and hipstergram. Half of them belong in the rat king as is and the rest can go into lolcow general.


----------



## Piga Dgrifm (Feb 22, 2018)

Questionable Ceviche said:


> A lot of the Tumblr cows either moved on to Twitter or are crossposting on multiple platforms. They're social media cancer that's metastasized well outside of Tumblr by now. It's still "lol Tumblr" behavior, just on different platforms. Merging all together is a good idea.
> .


The Tumblr board could probably be renamed social media snowflakes or something. Could help breathe some life back into it if it’s made clear threads can be made about anyone with that mindset regardless of where they primarily post their stuff.


----------



## Xerxes IX (Feb 22, 2018)

The way I see it Tumblr is a specific mentality, not necessarily the site itself. Shifting the focus onto other sites would be good though because most Tumblr users with that mentality are under 18, most adults like that focus on Twitter instead.


----------



## Audit (Feb 22, 2018)

I'm of the opinion that tumblr deserves its own board because its a community unto itself with many sub-divisions within it, making it much too large and diverse to be contained within a single megathread on the community watch board.


----------



## ChurchOfGodBear (Feb 22, 2018)

I would also say I've seen good results come from having a "mod approval" mode for certain posters.  Essentially a mod has to vet their post before it's visible.  It's a lot of work for the mods, but it's has the effect of discouraging shitposting AND ban drama... because if you're banned after going through that, there's no arguing whether you deserved it.  

Regarding mod reports, I'd prefer an atmosphere where we report anything that looks fishy and let the mods sort it out.  Can we make that the official rule?


----------



## Darwin Watterson (Feb 22, 2018)

I personally think that the board that’d benefit most from a restructuring is the Chris board.

To say that he’s long since been drained dry is like saying that the sky is blue. I agree with the proposal to keep most things contained in a megathread, unless something of real significance were to happen.

Making a thread for every little thing Chris does just reeks of an unwillingness to let go of the “good old days” and desperate attempts to will him back into relevance. The only reason I don’t advocate for simply archiving the board altogether is because Chris has become significantly more active since 2015 when all he did was post shit on Facebook, and that’d still be enough to spawn a 15 page thread here.


----------



## Apteryx Owenii (Feb 22, 2018)

Might be nice to give new users a simple page of "don't do the following stupid shit" to help them along. I got my willy slapped once or twice for stuff without knowing it was verboten. Some were subjective calls "the meme you did was shitty" and others were more black and white but... selectively enforced (image\gif responses). Something simple like "no one words \ image reactions" might be useful to have at the top, just to make it easier for mods?

CWC page should be treated like a toxic waste zone and only waded into to nuke particularly nasty mutants, like those who come in to shill their stupid channels etc

Russell Greer page is dysfunctional but probably unfixable.


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 22, 2018)

Audit_The_Autist said:


> I'm of the opinion that tumblr deserves its own board because its a community unto itself with many sub-divisions within it, making it much too large and diverse to be contained within a single megathread on the community watch board.



Tumblr is dying off, though, as a site. The number of users are dwindling and older users are seeking out other social media sites.

I just recently moved the Glip/PurpleKecleon thread to Animal Control because she hasn't had a Tumblr presence in years, even though Tumblr has shaped both her attitudes and her content. Rory/Rcdart's thread still in the Tumblr subforum because, even though she no longer uses the site, she remains relevant there, moreso than Glip.

There's still plenty of things happening on Tumblr, but we're not getting much new blood on the board and Tumblr users are terrified of us, so they're reluctant to come here and share the craziness that other users would otherwise miss. We mostly get new threads only when something really big goes down, something that goes beyond fandom circles, or on larger trends in the community. Like, we've had discussion on how terrible the Voltron fandom is on Tumblr, but there's not a single thread on anybody who would be considered as part of the core of that rotten apple. A part of that is probably because so many Tumblr users blend together after a while and there's not a lot to make them stand out from one another, but I feel like there has to be some good shit out there we're just not coming across.


----------



## Done (Feb 22, 2018)

Blue Jerkop said:


> Russell Greer page is dysfunctional but probably unfixable.


It's very fixable if someone like @neger psykolog comes in, someone who has no hesitation to slap people with the 'threadbanned 4 autism' brand. That's how the DSP board got on its current upwards trend.

Russell is a great cow, and it's a crime that his thread is as unreadable as it is now.


----------



## ChurchOfGodBear (Feb 22, 2018)

Darwin Watterson said:


> I personally think that the board that’d benefit most from a restructuring is the Chris board.
> 
> To say that he’s long since been drained dry is like saying that the sky is blue. I agree with the proposal to keep most things contained in a megathread, unless something of real significance were to happen.
> 
> Making a thread for every little thing Chris does just reeks of an unwillingness to let go of the “good old days” and desperate attempts to will him back into relevance. The only reason I don’t advocate for simply archiving the board altogether is because Chris has become significantly more active since 2015 when all he did was post shit on Facebook, and that’d still be enough to spawn a 15 page thread here.


Agreed here.  It would be nice if there were something in between a sub forum and a megathread.


----------



## LahLahBlackSheep (Feb 22, 2018)

I am admittedly very new but I think you and the mod/admin team do an amazing job and I'm sure these new promotions will continue to do well. I've seen many a thread where you guys have popped in and deleted or mod hatted. For what this board is I find it very pleasant and not scary like some. I hope you guys can continue and get it to where you want it and I support you


----------



## Cato (Feb 22, 2018)

neural said:


> It's very fixable if someone like @neger psykolog comes in, someone who has no hesitation to slap people with the 'threadbanned 4 autism' brand. That's how the DSP board got on its current upwards trend.
> 
> Russell is a great cow, and it's a crime that his thread is as unreadable as it is now.



I'm not exaggerating when I say I think that the _majority _of the regulars in that thread would need outright bans to fix it. They are mongoloids who absolutely will not follow any rules or norms. As evidenced by the fact that everywhere else on the site everyone agrees that thread is an unreadable abortion, yet almost nobody in the thread itself thinks there is any problem at all, and they have actively resisted all attempts at reforming it and explicitly claimed they think it is great as is. And a cursory glance at the voting patterns there shows that repetitive, low effort, no content, a-loggy posts stating things that others have said 1000 times are well received and rewarded there.

It really is a question of whether the powers that be want to cater the thread to the cultists or to everyone else. But I don't even blame the staff for abandoning that thread, because it would be a stupid amount of work to purge the idiots and deal with the ensuing drama, just for one thread about one cow.


----------



## Bryan Dunn (Feb 22, 2018)

Cato said:


> I'm not exaggerating when I say I think that the _majority _of the regulars in that thread would need outright bans to fix it. They are mongoloids who absolutely will not follow any rules or norms.



To be honest, you can say this about the DSP section as well. Only that, in the DSP section we tend to make threads on faggots who cross the line repeatedly while others(majority of posters in DSPs subsection) just "skirt the line" enough to avoid getting slapped with a big ass verified tag to commend there dedication to the Goutman himself. I feel bad for @neger psykolog but he gets the job done. Good dude, same with @Clown Doll @JSGOTI @Smutley and afew others.


----------



## DICKPICSRUS (Feb 22, 2018)

My favorite boards are
 A&H
Tumblr
Community watch

The A&H board is pretty shit with all the political sperging. Even though it has potential to find some good cows (Randy stair, fuckyou)

My idea is to move all the useless post into one board called " The useless post board" -things not to post. To make an example out of them.


----------



## neger psykolog (Feb 22, 2018)

neural said:


> It's very fixable if someone like @neger psykolog comes in, someone who has no hesitation to slap people with the 'threadbanned 4 autism' brand. That's how the DSP board got on its current upwards trend.
> 
> Russell is a great cow, and it's a crime that his thread is as unreadable as it is now.





Cato said:


> I'm not exaggerating when I say I think that the _majority _of the regulars in that thread would need outright bans to fix it. They are mongoloids who absolutely will not follow any rules or norms. As evidenced by the fact that everywhere else on the site everyone agrees that thread is an unreadable abortion, yet almost nobody in the thread itself thinks there is any problem at all, and they have actively resisted all attempts at reforming it and explicitly claimed they think it is great as is. And a cursory glance at the voting patterns there shows that repetitive, low effort, no content, a-loggy posts stating things that others have said 1000 times are well received and rewarded there.
> 
> It really is a question of whether the powers that be want to cater the thread to the cultists or to everyone else. But I don't even blame the staff for abandoning that thread, because it would be a stupid amount of work to purge the idiots and deal with the ensuing drama, just for one thread about one cow.



idk I think that there are different approaches with moderation for different problems.

Usually on most websites when you ban someone you shouldn't make it a public thing, but I try to at least let everyone know why a user way banned when its something significant so people actually understand the reasoning for their ban.

Banning and punishing everyone is almost never a good solution, its more productive to establish what kind of quality people should be aiming for when they post.

The DSP subforum has the added advantage that if someone gets threadbanned then they can still post in all the other threads.


----------



## Rumpled Foreskin (Feb 22, 2018)

I’m a big fan of the A&H board, by and large. Getting @Cricket as a mod is good news. While someone suggested locking a thread at a certain time, I feel like the earnest threads with legitimate discussion die on their own naturally. The problem, as had been pointed out, is the circle jerking and sperging that occur in some of the threads. I, for one, look forward to our new overlord @Cricket to smack that shit down.


----------



## Darwin Watterson (Feb 22, 2018)

Not to start anything but why do my posts get deleted when I offer to help, but other people’s don’t? Just a question, is all.


----------



## Cato (Feb 22, 2018)

neger psykolog said:


> Usually on most websites when you ban someone you shouldn't make it a public thing, but I try to at least let everyone know why a user way banned when its something significant so people actually understand the reasoning for their ban.



I respectfully disagree about not making things public as a general rule. I think public ban and warning reasons are pretty much always a good thing to help educate people on what is and isn't considered acceptable, before you need to take mod action on them as well.



neger psykolog said:


> Banning and punishing everyone is almost never a good solution, its more productive to establish what kind of quality people should be aiming for when they post.



Agreed and I normally am fully on board with what @AnOminous wrote about being conservative about banning people. My opinion in the case of the Greer thread is unique in that there is a pervasive, insular culture problem in that thread that has already repeatedly proven immalleable to softer approaches to moderation.


----------



## Monika H. (Feb 22, 2018)

Null said:


> All staff who've not been active in moderation or in the moderation area of the board have been demoted.
> 
> I am going to assign at least one person to manage each board and if I can't find a moderator for that board I am just going to close it.
> 
> ...



Here starts our very own Night of the Long Knives.


----------



## Jaded Optimist (Feb 22, 2018)

I guess my opinion on Disco is the opposite of most here.  I think one of the problems is the megathreads.  When I go there I'd rather see 5 new threads so I can get the gist of things quickly.  I hate having to wade through 50 new pages of one megathread to see 5 new pieces of content.  That's the same reason why the Greer thread is annoying and I wish he still had a sub forum.

That being said, Chris is pretty boring now and the real problem is shitposts.


----------



## carltondanks (Feb 22, 2018)

alright, i'll report stuff when i see it


----------



## uncleShitHeel (Feb 22, 2018)

@Null - where is that sweet, sweet shit posting board. I'd like to be retarded in private. Not just in public.


----------



## neger psykolog (Feb 22, 2018)

A Name But Backwards said:


> I guess my opinion on Disco is the opposite of most here.  I think one of the problems is the megathreads.  When I go there I'd rather see 5 new threads so I can get the gist of things quickly.  I hate having to wade through 50 new pages of one megathread to see 5 new pieces of content.  That's the same reason why the Greer thread is annoying and I wish he still had a sub forum.
> 
> That being said, Chris is pretty boring now and the real problem is shitposts.



Its a bit of a limitation with the nature of this forum I think. It may be that having a bigger emphasis on tags makes things easier.

But its definitely a problem but not one that necessarily has an easy solution.

If you do the reddit model where you hide low quality posts, then you create a hivemind environment.
If you allow everyone to make threads for anything, then it becomes impossible to navigate.

Its a balance/design thing.


----------



## Cryin RN (Feb 22, 2018)

With regard to the Russell Greer thread specifically - I feel really guilty because it's my OP, and I had no idea he would cultivate such a weird, a-loggy following.  I'm not willing to shit up the thread with public call-outs, but I'm willing to shut down speculation and point out unverifiable claims if it's not going to make the thread into a backseat modding circlejerk.  IDK.  Advise please.  I want it to be better.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Feb 22, 2018)

I'm gonna stay on the course I have been modding on, focusing on Sisterwood and the Furries. Those two boards are rather rich in content and discussion. I think the users in both of those boards form cohesive groups and there isn't a lot of newfags who don't understand the point yet, such is the case in lolcows and CWC that tend to get spammed with garbo threads every so often.

Congrats to @yawning sneasel for his promotion. Moving up fast like Sanic Hedgehogs.



Cryin RN said:


> With regard to the Russell Greer thread specifically - I feel really guilty because it's my OP, and I had no idea he would cultivate such a weird, a-loggy following.  I'm not willing to shit up the thread with public call-outs, but I'm willing to shut down speculation and point out unverifiable claims if it's not going to make the thread into a backseat modding circlejerk.  IDK.  Advise please.  I want it to be better.



Yeah, just pointing out unverifiable shit would be okay imo. That's not really backseat moderating like calling out specific people would feel like.


----------



## GS 281 (Feb 22, 2018)

Cryin RN said:


> With regard to the Russell Greer thread specifically - I feel really guilty because it's my OP, and I had no idea he would cultivate such a weird, a-loggy following.  I'm not willing to shit up the thread with public call-outs, but I'm willing to shut down speculation and point out unverifiable claims if it's not going to make the thread into a backseat modding circlejerk.  IDK.  Advise please.  I want it to be better.


100% not your fault. Just report posts. thank you for bringing a five star cow to us, you can't help the audience.


----------



## Can I get an Amen? (Feb 22, 2018)

I joined in June admittedly bc of Amberlynn... 
Since then I’ve really enjoyed exploring. I hope you don’t get rid of CWC. I was so entertained and learned a lot from reading through it. 
I think the way @Null handled the Amberlynn situation was great. I feel like things flow nicely in there and it’s organized in such a way that if people have questions about her history, it’s easy to look back at old threads. This cuts down on a lot of people asking things that were established months ago.
I learned how to read and write worthwhile content from just paying attention for a while. I was warned about some “newby” behavior and eventually experienced a paradigm shift. 
I know I’m going on too much here but my point is I really enjoy KF. I find people are generally intelligent and funny. It’s not impossible for new people to “get it” with a little mod intervention and responses from others.


----------



## sperginity (Feb 22, 2018)

I fell for some bait in the Greer thread because I'm a dumb noob, sorry y'all


Flowers For Sonichu said:


> I don't see why tumblr needs its own special subforum because they generate content on multiple social media networks like twitter, fb, and hipstergram. Half of them belong in the rat king as is and the rest can go into lolcow general.


Would they really go to rat king though? 
I  am not the only person who is confused about what goes in rat king, the link in the pinned post doesn't really spell out who qualifies. If it became a board for parasitic troons generally then yeah, the tumblr board would clear out most of the way.


----------



## Elysian (Feb 22, 2018)

TheMockTurtle said:


> For what its worth, here are my thoughts on the cwc board:
> 
> The cwc board is basically its own stand-alone board in the sense that it attracts posters who come for chris and stay in that board. This makes it more likely to be a lawless cesspool because many of those posters aren't getting exposed to the general culture, but I don't think its a total lost cause.
> 
> ...



I support the locked news thread idea. I know that Den of Angels does a similar thing but with dollfag autism instead of lolcow and it works well.

Also the Yanderedev thread is mostly just a circlejerk of newfag reddit users sperging about how he ain’t gonna finish his game and is 3edgy5me for the 1000th time and it’s kinda annoying. Goddamn I want news and programming gore not this circular discussion bullshit. I don’t check there often for this exact reason.

I hope my thoughts were coherent, I’m drunk atm lol


----------



## MG 620 (Feb 22, 2018)

Strong Tranni Role Model said:


> You should just shut down the forum



Nice try Vordrak!


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Feb 22, 2018)

sperginity said:


> I am not the only person who is confused about what goes in rat king, the link in the pinned post doesn't really spell out who qualifies.



https://kiwifarms.net/threads/rat-king-general.19686/page-10#post-1681832

sorry about that, I need to update links because some parts of the general were split into their own threads and I haven't updated the links in that OP yet.


----------



## Cilleystring (Feb 22, 2018)

Cryin RN said:


> With regard to the Russell Greer thread specifically - I feel really guilty because it's my OP, and I had no idea he would cultivate such a weird, a-loggy following.  I'm not willing to shit up the thread with public call-outs, but I'm willing to shut down speculation and point out unverifiable claims if it's not going to make the thread into a backseat modding circlejerk.  IDK.  Advise please.  I want it to be better.



Haha don't feel guilty friend. It's not your fault half of us on there are idiots. Someone earlier in this thread mentioned a content vs comment filter. I feel this would be good for making the thread readable for people, though I'm not sure how difficult this is to implement. Another issue (besides all the repeat jokes and comments) is Russell edits posts constantly. His post from earlier today had 18 edits when I last checked. So we also get a lot of repeat posts of very similar content, and all the comments that come after it. I do agree though that there is a lot of sifting through meaningless posts to get to new updates. I've been guilty of contributing to this in the past and will try to tone it down


----------



## Done (Feb 22, 2018)

Feline Darkmage said:


> https://kiwifarms.net/threads/rat-king-general.19686/page-10#post-1681832
> 
> sorry about that, I need to update links because some parts of the general were split into their own threads and I haven't updated the links in that OP yet.


I suggest that this post be spun off into a stickied thread titled "What Makes a Rat King?" or something similar..


----------



## Dollars2010 (Feb 22, 2018)

Thank you @Null  for gracing me with shell access.  I'll put this power to good use. Praise Dear Leader.


----------



## Peace and Harmony (Feb 22, 2018)

Dollars2010 said:


> Thank you @Null  for gracing me with shell access.  I'll put this power to good use. Praise Dear Leader.



Corgi power corrupts corgily


----------



## Pony Horn (Feb 22, 2018)

Since this has become a suggestion thread: maybe the mods could make it a point to let users know why they were threadbanned.

For example, a friend of mine recently received a threadban and while he's fairly sure why it happened he's not 100% certain because he wasn't told why he was banned. So he's been left wondering if he's bringing bad posting habits into other threads. I guess he can't be the only person in that position.

Obviously an explanation isn't needed if someone has been chainposting in allcaps for 3 pages but in a lot of cases it's helpful.


----------



## RADICALGOBLIN (Feb 22, 2018)

Shakedown, 1979.

All these threads make me want to die.

Furfags who want to beat their meat

To the worst of things.


----------



## Sammy (Feb 22, 2018)

Null said:


> Be the change you want to see, faggot.
> 
> *Board Tzars*
> Lolcows - ???
> ...



Can you tell us a bit of what problems you see or hear that are going on with Lolcow and (what you roughly know, since its technically a pinkish idk) with Lolcow General? What would you see changed specifically pertaining to those boards apart from what you've already specified?



Null said:


> Be the change you want to see, faggot.
> 
> The CWC board is probably the one in the worst shape and I don't know what there is to do with it. Stricter moderation isn't going to fix the CWC board because Chris himself has become boring, but if I ever see someone joining the forum to advertise their storefront of shit they bought from chris to resell at a higher price, I am absolutely going to lose my shit.



The "Golden Age" of Chris always seemed to be wacky, zany actions and updates, alongside someone creating stuff. As you mentioned in a later post I'm too lazy to repost here (go find it and read it), people always had some sort of unique viewpoint to bring to any Chris discussion, typically from some position of expertise. It also had a lot of custom content created by others in a weird, pseudo fandom position.

People weren't just bitching or moaning or discussing the comings and goings of Chris, they were also actively making things, albeit with a slice of mockery. Liquid Chris was just making dumb videos because he thought Chris' videos were funny. Alec Benson Leary was just drawing a comic as a joke. Photoshop doodles of goofy interpretations were being made consistently. 

I feel the site overall is missing that, but particularly the Chris forum, since there used to be _so much_ before, when animators like Spazkid were cutting their teeth on doofy reimaginings of Chris' comics. At least from my own experience, the most fun, interesting part of any cow is what its observers create. Art is a measurement of society's success after all.

Now that's not to say that spirit of creation from observers of Chris is wholly gone - after all, Blank and Trickie today make some of the best fan comics Sonichu has ever seen in its 10 years of exposure - Trickie's comics are even getting ripped off by Chris hisherself. But its relegated to subforums and other locations rather than brought to the forefront.

The current format of Chris' forum works well for a highly active subject who produces new content regularly. It started that way because, of course, there was something new from patient zero every week. But with a more dormant Chris, the works and makings of the community should be brought to the forefront. If you want to kick start that kind of community, host some weekly photoshop contest or something. Maybe once a week, make a "This Week in Christory" post where some video or topic from 2011 gets pulled out and we discuss it again, maybe Marvin or someone else involved talks a little more candidly about what happened since they're pretty "cats out of the bag we influenced heavily a lot of the stuff Chris said in those days." Lock it after a week, roll onto the next subject next week. I know a lot of people are fucking tired of CWC documentaries but those aren't going anywhere either, so maybe dig into those more critically than "lol another one - its shit."

TL;DR: Turn the Chris forum into one of  those hippie art community jam things as an experiment and see if the community doesn't improve from whiny edgelord babies rehashing old terminology without context and shitting up the place.


----------



## GS 281 (Feb 22, 2018)

Darwin Watterson said:


> Not to start anything but why do my posts get deleted when I offer to help, but other people’s don’t? Just a question, is all.


I mentioned a few pages back that I would be deleting all posts offering to take staff and supervision positions because it was just creating a lot of discussion in a thread that was for another purpose. It isn't anything against you.


----------



## Smutley (Feb 22, 2018)

tl;dr this thread

"Here's a heads up about what I'm planning to do with this place to make it better"

"Oh neat, but instead of that let me tell you how I feel / nominate myself for something I wasn't asked to do"


----------



## Funnybone (Feb 22, 2018)

Smutley said:


> tl;dr this thread
> 
> "Here's a heads up about what I'm planning to do with this place to make it better"
> 
> "Oh neat, but instead of that let me tell you how I feel / nominate myself for something I wasn't asked to do"


So basically...


----------



## Hodor (Feb 22, 2018)

thinking about it, something that might cut down on threads devolving into circlejerks: bring back closing a thread after like a thousand pages, then make a new one with an updated OP. It's pretty hard getting into/keeping tabs on cows like Dobson or Moviebob when the thread is cartoonishly ballooned.


----------



## Ruin (Feb 22, 2018)

Hodor said:


> thinking about it, something that might cut down on threads devolving into circlejerks: bring back closing a thread after like a thousand pages, then make a new one with an updated OP. It's pretty hard getting into/keeping tabs on cows like Dobson or Moviebob when the thread is cartoonishly ballooned.



We don't start new threads anymore because it fucks up our SEO. The main problem as I see it is users are not proactive enough in updating their op's. Take Brianna Wu for instance, the op mostly talks about her shitty game and gamergate when the last 200 or pages are about her congressional run. It's confusing for new users who read the op and then jump to the latest updates.


----------



## Gingervitis (Feb 22, 2018)

@Meowthkip Since Null doesn’t know what to think about tumblr, listing it as pink and all, what do you think of it at the moment?


----------



## Francis York Morgan (Feb 22, 2018)

Hodor said:


> thinking about it, something that might cut down on threads devolving into circlejerks: bring back closing a thread after like a thousand pages, then make a new one with an updated OP. It's pretty hard getting into/keeping tabs on cows like Dobson or Moviebob when the thread is cartoonishly ballooned.


That might help with some cows like Moviebob but not so much with the ones super protective of their Google results like Brianna Wu.  I remember Null or Jaimas explaining awhile back about how it works but creating a fourth topic for John Flynt basically pushes us down on the results when searching him.

EDIT: Beaten to it by @Ruin.  But to add, I think that could also be remedied by a more active community on the Lolcow Wiki.  Brianna's pages are by far the most detailed, but even they have comparatively little information on what's been happening with his campaign.  Ali Rapp's page looks like it hasn't been updated since Jake left her.  And I feel like there's next to nothing on other major cows here when I look.


----------



## admiral (Feb 22, 2018)

Hodor said:


> thinking about it, something that might cut down on threads devolving into circlejerks: bring back closing a thread after like a thousand pages, then make a new one with an updated OP. It's pretty hard getting into/keeping tabs on cows like Dobson or Moviebob when the thread is cartoonishly ballooned.


I agree, it might also stop people from going into 100+ page threads and shitting them up because they don't know what's going on and can't be bothered to read the op.


----------



## Sammy (Feb 22, 2018)

Smutley said:


> tl;dr this thread
> 
> "Here's a heads up about what I'm planning to do with this place to make it better"
> 
> "Oh neat, but instead of that let me tell you how I feel / nominate myself for something I wasn't asked to do"



We're furthering the discussion.


----------



## AlephOne2Many (Feb 22, 2018)

So would spergatory for off-the-handle debates between users be a defunct concept, or...?


----------



## YW 525 (Feb 22, 2018)

Excellent work so far, guys. The system looks to be working just fine.

Doesn't seem like you need to change anything. Moderation responsiveness is appropriate. Any more and you're asking to push a boulder for an eternity or two.


----------



## Darwin Watterson (Feb 22, 2018)

yawning sneasel said:


> I mentioned a few pages back that I would be deleting all posts offering to take staff and supervision positions because it was just creating a lot of discussion in a thread that was for another purpose. It isn't anything against you.


Ahh, okay. I apologize, I didn’t see that. My fault.


----------



## Francis York Morgan (Feb 22, 2018)

admiral said:


> I agree, it might also stop people from going into 100+ page threads and shitting them up because they don't know what's going on and can't be bothered to read the op.


Or, you know, said users could ask what's been happening instead of shitting up a topic.  I don't see the harm in someone asking for an update on a cow with an 800+ page topic with an OP that hasn't been touched in years.  At the end of the day, the community itself has to responsible for not being shit as well.  If that means handing out a threadban or two to people calling ADF a potato two years after that joke ran its course or someone asking if Chris is getting better then fine.


----------



## AnOminous (Feb 22, 2018)

Ruin said:


> We don't start new threads anymore because it fucks up our SEO. The main problem as I see it is users are not proactive enough in updating their op's. Take Brianna Wu for instance, the op mostly talks about her shitty game and gamergate when the last 200 or pages are about her congressional run. It's confusing for new users who read the op and then jump to the latest updates.



Mods can edit those, though, or even transplant an older disposable post into the thread and replace it as the OP (when the OP has gone away or died fighting a couch or something).


----------



## Spicy Hog (Feb 22, 2018)

I gotta say a lot of people want to be mods, Null must pay well.


----------



## Super Collie (Feb 22, 2018)

Flowers For Sonichu said:


> I don't see why tumblr needs its own special subforum because they generate content on multiple social media networks like twitter, fb, and hipstergram. Half of them belong in the rat king as is and the rest can go into lolcow general.





Piga Dgrifm said:


> The Tumblr board could probably be renamed social media snowflakes or something. Could help breathe some life back into it if it’s made clear threads can be made about anyone with that mindset regardless of where they primarily post their stuff.





Xerxes IX said:


> The way I see it Tumblr is a specific mentality, not necessarily the site itself. Shifting the focus onto other sites would be good though because most Tumblr users with that mentality are under 18, most adults like that focus on Twitter instead.



The Tumblr board has been bleeding content, actually. Like Meowthkip mentioned, the Purplekeckleon thread was transferred to Animal Control recently (I saw it pop up the other day and was confused at first). Tumblr is dying, but the mentality cultivated by that site is very much alive and well like Xerxes said. The subforum itself is fine and is serving a purpose, but I think having it focus only on Tumblr is holding it back. Opening it up to all social media platforms and migrating in some of the threads from Lolcows who are predominately known for their antics on Twitter/Facebook/etc might give it new life.



DICKPICSRUS said:


> My idea is to move all the useless post into one board called " The useless post board" -things not to post. To make an example out of them.



We technically already have this in the form of Spergatory, however that forum also tends to act as a catch-all for archived boards and not just "here's what not to do" posts.

It would be amusing if there was a pseudo-Spergatory called something like "Trash Fire" where shitty threads get dumped to and people can still post in them but with some sort of penalty applied (user ratings are disabled and every new post automatically gets rated Dumb, or a new negative rating unique to that board called Trash, or something like that). All the thread prefixes in that forum could be where the threads originated from.


----------



## Funnybone (Feb 22, 2018)

@Null bean quick question--- is the lolcow wiki still avail to contribute to? I got an awesome mechanical keyboard and i want to write everything


----------



## Sissy (Feb 22, 2018)

Spicy Hog said:


> I gotta say a lot of people want to be mods, Null must pay well.


I really hope people are doing it ironically, working for free is gay, especially when your boss is as moody as Null.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Feb 22, 2018)

Super Collie said:


> The Tumblr board has been bleeding content, actually. Like Meowthkip mentioned, the Purplekeckleon thread was transferred to Animal Control recently (I saw it pop up the other day and was confused at first). Tumblr is dying, but the mentality cultivated by that site is very much alive and well like Xerxes said. The subforum itself is fine and is serving a purpose, but I think having it focus only on Tumblr is holding it back. Opening it up to all social media platforms and migrating in some of the threads from Lolcows who are predominately known for their antics on Twitter/Facebook/etc might give it new life.



The problem I see with this is how is it that much different from lolcows, Beauty Parlor, or Rat Kings. Would it be similar to the Social Justice subforum EDF used to have? If so, where would non-SJWs/anti-SJWs or alt-right tumblr people go?


----------



## Uncle Warren (Feb 22, 2018)

Smutley said:


> tl;dr this thread
> 
> "Here's a heads up about what I'm planning to do with this place to make it better"
> 
> "Oh neat, but instead of that let me tell you how I feel / nominate myself for something I wasn't asked to do"


Well he DID say "Be the change you want to see, faggot." If people are willing to actually try to assist, why discourage them?


----------



## AnOminous (Feb 22, 2018)

Spicy Hog said:


> I gotta say a lot of people want to be mods, Null must pay well.



I'm surprised so many people here turn out to want to be cucks.


----------



## InLivingTuna (Feb 22, 2018)

Cuddly Pirate said:


> Well he DID say "Be the change you want to see, faggot." If people are willing to actually try to assist, why discourage them?


Because people should reasonably try and prove themselves before they're given power over a section of the site. I've heard that I contributed like 75% of all reports before I was made a supervisor, and @CasualSeppuku had a similar story.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Feb 22, 2018)

InLivingTuna said:


> Because people should reasonably try and prove themselves before they're given power over a section of the site. I've heard that I contributed like 75% of all reports before I was made a supervisor, and @CasualSeppuku had a similar story.


True.

That being said we do kind of have a lot of users, and most don't report probably for the same reason: Bugging mods about things is generally a bad idea.


----------



## InLivingTuna (Feb 22, 2018)

Cuddly Pirate said:


> That being said we do kind of have a lot of users, and most don't report probably for the same reason: Bugging mods about things is generally a bad idea.


This is a common misconception. While you shouldn't just pm mods directly with every problem you have, the report button is there for a reason. We will never penalize anyone for overusing the feature, as long as you're actually reporting posts for real reasons then it's fine.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Feb 22, 2018)

InLivingTuna said:


> This is a common misconception. While you shouldn't just pm mods directly with every problem you have, the report button is there for a reason. We will never penalize anyone for overusing the feature, as long as you're actually reporting posts for real reasons then it's fine.


Well for me personally it's more or less meme responses, but I rarely report since AC is pretty quiet in terms of infighting and drama.


----------



## AnOminous (Feb 22, 2018)

InLivingTuna said:


> Because people should reasonably try and prove themselves before they're given power over a section of the site. I've heard that I contributed like 75% of all reports before I was made a supervisor, and @CasualSeppuku had a similar story.



Snitches get stitches.


----------



## Sissy (Feb 22, 2018)

A lot of folks are still waiting for that 2008 Chris Chan experience to return. None of us will ever forget memories that go back a decade. Watching a fat Autist eat his own cum. Laughing at a homophobic virgin. Orange soda. Posting about him was fun because there wasn't some arbiter of comedy trying to make you feel down on yourself for trying to make a joke, and then being unfunny themselves. Why can't we just make fun of retards and trannys in peace?

Let's face the reality of it, Chris just isn't as funny as he used to be. So whats wrong with trying to make a joke in a thread about some insignificant subhuman non-factor? It's not like any of it is important in any way. This isn't a board about serious discussion, and why would anyone want it to be?

There should be no mods.


----------



## AprilRains (Feb 22, 2018)

I think you mean "Shake-Up", @Null , unless you actually plan on trying to mulct money out of us.


----------



## Xerxes IX (Feb 22, 2018)

Feline Darkmage said:


> If so, where would non-SJWs/anti-SJWs or alt-right tumblr people go?


I've seen people bring up ideas for a Culture War board that encompassed everyone who is a cow for their politisperging, whether it be left-wing or right-wing. I think it's worth doing since the lolcow board is around half and half culture war cows/other types of cows.


----------



## Flowers For Sonichu (Feb 22, 2018)

InLivingTuna said:


> @CasualSeppuku had a similar story.


You sent pictures of your feet in exchange for mod status too? Gross.


----------



## InLivingTuna (Feb 22, 2018)

Flowers For Sonichu said:


> You sent pictures of your feet in exchange for mod status too? Gross.


C'mon, you know that's a mandatory part of getting promoted, you did it too. And btw, at least I have 5 toes on both feet like a normal person.


----------



## Flowers For Sonichu (Feb 22, 2018)

InLivingTuna said:


> C'mon, you know that's a mandatory part of getting promoted, you did it too. And btw, at least I have 5 toes on both feet like a normal person.


Haha jokes on you that was a pic of Kengles feet that he kept sending to Nekoarc


----------



## InLivingTuna (Feb 22, 2018)

Flowers For Sonichu said:


> Haha jokes on you that was a pic of Kengles feet that he kept sending to Nekoarc


I can't believe you lied to me like this... I jacked off to those pictures so many times...


----------



## Flowers For Sonichu (Feb 22, 2018)

InLivingTuna said:


> I can't believe you lied to me like this... I jacked off to those pictures so many times...


I jacked off to @Hellblazer's feet on many a lonely night. They're so petite, yet hairy


----------



## InLivingTuna (Feb 22, 2018)

Flowers For Sonichu said:


> I jacked off to @Hellblazer's feet on many a lonely night. They're so petite


Yeah but the pink nail polish kinda ruins it for me, like damn dude you might as well get a tramp stamp and start hanging around at the street corner. @Meowthkip has some toes I wanna suck tho


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Feb 22, 2018)

Cuddly Pirate said:


> Well for me personally it's more or less meme responses, but I rarely report since AC is pretty quiet in terms of infighting and drama.



The only board on the internet comprised of a majority number of furries to be that way tbh.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Feb 22, 2018)

Feline Darkmage said:


> The only board on the internet comprised of a majority number of furries to be that way tbh.


Ain't that a fucking ironic point.

That being said I am sure we both are aware that AC is also a very volatile place, and our halal count is quite high. Possibly explains why people aren't willing to step out of line.


----------



## Apteryx Owenii (Feb 22, 2018)

Francis York Morgan said:


> Or, you know, said users could ask what's been happening instead of shitting up a topic.  I don't see the harm in someone asking for an update on a cow with an 800+ page topic with an OP that hasn't been touched in years.  At the end of the day, the community itself has to responsible for not being shit as well.  If that means handing out a threadban or two to people calling ADF a potato two years after that joke ran its course or someone asking if Chris is getting better then fine.



Seems like with some rapid or very visible cows that could be quite a few "hey, what's up with this weirdo" posts though with varying degrees of accurate responses. I guess that is the advantage to having new threads: new, updated OP by someone more active. I wonder if there is a way to get the same effect without creating a new thread. I don't suppose there is a way to 'inherit' the original post from a no-longer active user to someone else? Other than mod edits, I guess.


----------



## Null (Feb 22, 2018)

AprilRains said:


> I think you mean "Shake-Up", @Null , unless you actually plan on trying to mulct money out of us.


I meant shakedown as in prison contraband bust


----------



## Null (Feb 22, 2018)

Funnybone said:


> @Null bean quick question--- is the lolcow wiki still avail to contribute to? I got an awesome mechanical keyboard and i want to write everything


Yes


----------



## introman (Feb 22, 2018)

Not going to quote the numerous posts about trying to fix the bloated mega-threads and trying to streamline them.

@Null

Couldn't there be a separate thread/button that pops out a page, linked to the megathreads(like the featured thread option or the wiki that are strictly updates in a timeline order or just a cool "U" button) You just have to have a certain few(staff preferably) just add stuff by chronological date. People who just want the updates can go to to the updates thread/pop-out, while the deep philosopher persiflage posters' can do their thing.


----------



## Null (Feb 22, 2018)

Sammy said:


> Can you tell us a bit of what problems you see or hear that are going on with Lolcow and (what you roughly know, since its technically a pinkish idk) with Lolcow General? What would you see changed specifically pertaining to those boards apart from what you've already specified?


I check a few popular Lolcow threads but I don't actively seek out threads because I'm not liable to enjoy any unless I'm referred to one. This is a mix of threads themselves being rather off-topic, but the longest and oldest threads tend to be very homogeneous and angry.


----------



## Super Collie (Feb 22, 2018)

Very Honest Content said:


> We all float, down here.
> 
> @bearycool
> @Super Collie
> ...



I was actually 3rd or 4th in line for consideration as supervisor of the Animal Control board when it initially opened. 

I don't know if I am good moderator material for the Farms, though. I'm a bit of an "X" factor, and I feel like at times the administrators question whether or not they can put their trust in me for some weird reason. I think it's because I am _too_ well behaved.


----------



## FemalePresident (Feb 22, 2018)

Please, don't nuke the A&H board! When it was closed two years ago it made me very sad.

Really, I enjoy that board a lot. It's true that sometimes threads get derailed or become shit, I understand we should be trying to avoid this. The thing is, it's a mix of serious news and "Florida Man" news; you know this. Nice to see people trying to save the board, I'm with you guys! Save the board!


----------



## Flowers For Sonichu (Feb 22, 2018)

InLivingTuna said:


> @Meowthkip has some toes I wanna suck tho


Now you've taken this too far


----------



## WW 635 (Feb 22, 2018)

FemalePresident said:


> Please, don't nuke the A&H board! When it was closed two years ago it made me very sad.
> 
> Really, I enjoy that board a lot. It's true that sometimes threads get derailed or become shit, I understand we should be trying to avoid this. The thing is, it's a mix of serious news and "Florida Man" news; you know this. Nice to see people trying to save the board, I'm with you guys! Save the board!


A&H isn't going to be nuked. I'll be modding it now. 

When you see something like a thread being derailed or becoming shit, report it.


----------



## Neil (Feb 23, 2018)

Null said:


> *Don't post if you have nothing to say.* Don't post for attention.


Oh shit, @Dynastia 's fucked.


----------



## Sissy (Feb 23, 2018)

This thread should be renamed to meltdown in progress


----------



## AnOminous (Feb 23, 2018)

NielBreenLover96 said:


> Oh shit, @Dynastia 's fucked.



@Dynastia is never fucked, though.


----------



## wagglyplacebo (Feb 23, 2018)

AnOminous said:


> @Dynastia is never fucked, though.


Really depends on what time @Cricket gets home.


----------



## KimCoppolaAficionado (Feb 23, 2018)

>No mods stepping forward for Lolcows
Is the main board gonna be kill?


----------



## Done (Feb 23, 2018)

Ruin said:


> We don't start new threads anymore because it fucks up our SEO. The main problem as I see it is users are not proactive enough in updating their op's. Take Brianna Wu for instance, the op mostly talks about her shitty game and gamergate when the last 200 or pages are about her congressional run. It's confusing for new users who read the op and then jump to the latest updates.


This is something I am intermittently working on, started with a proposal for a new Moviebob OP (Still need to finish that Lolcow wiki article update), and may move on to either Spoony or Sargon, if time permits.


----------



## Bani (Feb 23, 2018)

The problem with the CWC threads (that Chris isn't as funny or interesting anymore and the discussion has devolved into repetitive shitposting), also extends to some other threads, in my opinion.

As a general rule, if what you have to say doesn't either a) offer new information or b) take the discussion in a new or interesting place, it's unlikely you need to be saying it.

Anyway, the Tumblr subforum seems to have a problem with new users coming there from Tumblr just to bitch about what a horrible person a cow is. That's probably going to be a given with any sub dedicated to a whole site or community, though, so I'm not sure what can be done about it.


----------



## Broken Pussy (Feb 23, 2018)

Bani said:


> The problem with the CWC threads (that Chris isn't as funny or interesting anymore and the discussion has devolved into repetitive shitposting), also extends to some other threads, in my opinion.
> 
> As a general rule, if what you have to say doesn't either a) offer new information or b) take the discussion in a new or interesting place, it's unlikely you need to be saying it.
> 
> Anyway, the Tumblr subforum seems to have a problem with new users coming there from Tumblr just to bitch about what a horrible person a cow is. That's probably going to be a given with any sub dedicated to a whole site or community, though, so I'm not sure what can be done about it.



This happens in all the subs, I think.  You’re always going to have threads that aren’t funny, because people are far too serious about their cow feelings.


----------



## Adamska (Feb 23, 2018)

Senior Lexmechanic said:


> >No mods stepping forward for Lolcows
> Is the main board gonna be kill?


I'd be insane enough to give supervising the Lolcow section a go if for whatever insane reason the powers that be deem it so at any point in time.


----------



## Jewelsmakerguy (Feb 23, 2018)

Senior Lexmechanic said:


> >No mods stepping forward for Lolcows
> Is the main board gonna be kill?


If not kill, then heavily cleaned up. But who knows.


----------



## UncleFezziesPantsPuppet (Feb 23, 2018)

Super Collie said:


> I was actually 3rd or 4th in line for consideration as supervisor of the Animal Control board when it initially opened.
> 
> I don't know if I am good moderator material for the Farms, though. I'm a bit of an "X" factor, and I feel like at times the administrators question whether or not they can put their trust in me for some weird reason. I think it's because I am _too_ well behaved.



You’d make a good mod. People like you because you’re well liked.


----------



## AlephOne2Many (Feb 23, 2018)

Flowers For Sonichu said:


> You sent pictures of your feet in exchange for mod status too? Gross.



Is it acceptable to do this if your big toenails are removed? Asking for a friend.


----------



## IV 445 (Feb 23, 2018)

@CatParty ‘s first day as a moderator, 2018, colorized.






You’re doing a good job


----------



## Robotic Richard Simmons (Feb 23, 2018)

Null said:


> The CWC board is probably the one in the worst shape


There has been a steady decline in quality posting ever since people started coming here to brag about buying trash from Chris or try to be his tard wrangler (Watermelon/Ideaguy), or straight up A-Logging him @Michael J Hirtes.  Wish I had a good suggestion other than put a restriction on new accounts from posting in there for their first couple of weeks.


----------



## Polexia Aphrodisia (Feb 23, 2018)

If we're going to be strictly modding the Russell Greer thread now, can we get a rewritten set of rules at the top? "Do not make a post just to insult Russell or call him a bamboon" "Do not ask for re-clarification on the Ariana trial/hit list/original whore lawsuit, go back and read the thread," et cetera. I'll admit to being one of the "mongoloids" who posts in there so I am not as irritated by it as some.

Would also be awesome if we could get a little picture of Russell holding up his Taylor Swift sign in the corner, except it says something like "follow the rules you fucking bamboon." Like the little screaming Sophie that was in the corner of her thread.

Can we also get a rule about armchair diagnosing cows? "[cow] has BPD/NPD" has become the new "Pixy is fat and I would not have sex with her." 3/4 of the time it's based off of one symptom, and unless the cow has been officially diagnosed with it it's just pointless commentary.


----------



## totse (Feb 23, 2018)

Meowthkip said:


> There's still plenty of things happening on Tumblr, but we're not getting much new blood on the board and Tumblr users are terrified of us, so they're reluctant to come here and share the craziness that other users would otherwise miss.



Hmm, we need eyes on the inside to find the juice? Has this been tried before, how well does it work? Seems like it could be hard when you're not actually into that shit. I'm not reliable but on the odd occasion, I might be in the mood to dive into something like this for whatever reason. But then if I haven't been in the damn place the whole time watching and keeping up those connections then I might not have anything interesting to dive into at all.


----------



## LocalFireDept (Feb 23, 2018)

Is there value in embedding the introductory sections of Lolcow Wiki articles into their relevant threads? I've always found the links useful, but I have no idea if anyone else actually notices them. They certainly could provide a nice summary of the lolcow that the OP can sometimes miss if it isn't updated, or becomes bloated over time. Maybe it would encourage contribution too?


----------



## Jaded Optimist (Feb 23, 2018)

PolexiaAphrodisia said:


> Can we also get a rule about armchair diagnosing cows? "[cow] has BPD/NPD" has become the new "Pixy is fat and I would not have sex with her." 3/4 of the time it's based off of one symptom, and unless the cow has been officially diagnosed with it it's just pointless commentary.



Please, please, please!  It's one of the few rules that p.u.l.l has that I really like.  I'm so sick of everyone saying Raven or the river kappa have BPD.


----------



## Orc Girls Make Due (Feb 23, 2018)

If tumblr side of things needed help, I'd nominate @Southern Belle if she was more active these days. She has a lot of knowledge and can do great digging .


----------



## Robotic Richard Simmons (Feb 23, 2018)

@Null shit like this is what pisses me off about the CWC board the most.  Everyone seems to think buying his eBay trash, yelling at him on Twitter (Hirtes), flagging his Etsy/Lulu/whatever store for copyright claims; sperging out in comments on a YouTube upload is going to trigger OPL.  I'd gladly slap slap around people who think that's benefiting the CWC discussions.


----------



## Null (Feb 23, 2018)

RoboticRichardSimmons said:


> @Null shit like this is what pisses me off about the CWC board the most.  Everyone seems to think buying his eBay trash, yelling at him on Twitter (Hirtes), flagging his Etsy/Lulu/whatever store for copyright claims; sperging out in comments on a YouTube upload is going to trigger OPL.  I'd gladly slap slap around people who think that's benefiting the CWC discussions.


In the future please don't reply to people who do shit like that and just report them. Replying with a report is obnoxious.

If that sort of thing is ignored and not dealt with, make a TTS thread. Bragging about trying to take down etsy pages and ebay auctions is actual weening.


----------



## Robotic Richard Simmons (Feb 23, 2018)

Null said:


> In the future please don't reply to people who do shit like that and just report them. Replying with a report is obnoxious.
> 
> If that sort of thing is ignored and not dealt with, make a TTS thread. Bragging about trying to take down etsy pages and ebay auctions is actual weening.


Will do!  Thanks for the input.


----------



## Golden Ruler (Feb 23, 2018)

Just remember the golden rules fellas.


----------



## Pepito The Cat (Feb 23, 2018)

Golden Ruler said:


> Just remember the golden rules fellas.


Witch are...?


----------



## multiverse (Feb 23, 2018)

Pepito said:


> Witch are...?


When in doubt: piss on it.


----------



## Golden Ruler (Feb 23, 2018)

The Golden Rules: 

Don't piss on people, make them piss themselves
Don't grab the gun from an officer's belt, train and get your license


----------



## Odie Esty (Feb 23, 2018)

happy to see this, I used to spend a lot of time in the DSP thread but once he got a forum it became unbearable. several pages every day about how bad he is at games, and then when he actually does something it gets shoved aside into it's own thread making the core thread redundant and a dumping ground for a logs.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Feb 23, 2018)

Maybe for the Lolcow section, it be easier to just assign a “Thread Manager” or something like that? Someone who can kind of just keep an eyes on things for a few of the threads there instead of all of them? @Sexy Times Hitler and @Peace and Harmony essentially run the MovieBob and Brianna Wu threads respectively, keeping things on-track and being the unofficial screencappers for the thread. I kinda do the same for the Dobson thread, but I don’t really know if anyone who post there thinks of me that way.


----------



## OpenBASED (Feb 23, 2018)

PolexiaAphrodisia said:


> Can we also get a rule about armchair diagnosing cows? "[cow] has BPD/NPD" has become the new "Pixy is fat and I would not have sex with her." 3/4 of the time it's based off of one symptom, and unless the cow has been officially diagnosed with it it's just pointless commentary.


I've noticed that a lot in the EvaXephon thead (I pretty much live in that thread), in fact the idiots on there were trying to talk about potential mental disorders RECENTLY.
I wish someone were there to throw them out of helicopters.

Maybe I'm just autistic, in fact I'm pretty sure it's just autism.


----------



## AnOminous (Feb 23, 2018)

PolexiaAphrodisia said:


> If we're going to be strictly modding the Russell Greer thread now, can we get a rewritten set of rules at the top? "Do not make a post just to insult Russell or call him a bamboon" "Do not ask for re-clarification on the Ariana trial/hit list/original whore lawsuit, go back and read the thread," et cetera. I'll admit to being one of the "mongoloids" who posts in there so I am not as irritated by it as some.
> 
> Would also be awesome if we could get a little picture of Russell holding up his Taylor Swift sign in the corner, except it says something like "follow the rules you fucking bamboon." Like the little screaming Sophie that was in the corner of her thread.
> 
> Can we also get a rule about armchair diagnosing cows? "[cow] has BPD/NPD" has become the new "Pixy is fat and I would not have sex with her." 3/4 of the time it's based off of one symptom, and unless the cow has been officially diagnosed with it it's just pointless commentary.



Maybe there should be something like a thread janitor for specific troublesome threads, who just has the power to issue a temporary threadban or something.  Don't know if XenForo supports that.



A Name But Backwards said:


> Please, please, please!  It's one of the few rules that p.u.l.l has that I really like.  I'm so sick of everyone saying Raven or the river kappa have BPD.



Punish them by changing their avatar to this guy.


----------



## Doctor Stan (Feb 23, 2018)

PolexiaAphrodisia said:


> Would also be awesome if we could get a little picture of Russell holding up his Taylor Swift sign in the corner, except it says something like "follow the rules you fucking bamboon." Like the little screaming Sophie that was in the corner of her thread.


I could see about making something along those lines if it'll help the thread not devolved into mongoloid bullshit


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 23, 2018)

Gingervitis said:


> @Meowthkip Since Null doesn’t know what to think about tumblr, listing it as pink and all, what do you think of it at the moment?





Super Collie said:


> The Tumblr board has been bleeding content, actually. Like Meowthkip mentioned, the Purplekeckleon thread was transferred to Animal Control recently (I saw it pop up the other day and was confused at first). Tumblr is dying, but the mentality cultivated by that site is very much alive and well like Xerxes said. The subforum itself is fine and is serving a purpose, but I think having it focus only on Tumblr is holding it back. Opening it up to all social media platforms and migrating in some of the threads from Lolcows who are predominately known for their antics on Twitter/Facebook/etc might give it new life.



I'm kind of torn on opening up the Tumblr subforum to other social media users, because on one hand there is definitely a Tumblr mentality that has carried on over to places like Twitter and proliferated, but on the other hand I treasure the rare Tumblr cows that completely go against the Tumblr stereotype, but they happen to be most active on Tumblr. I will always adore and treasure methed-up-samurai.



InLivingTuna said:


> Yeah but the pink nail polish kinda ruins it for me, like damn dude you might as well get a tramp stamp and start hanging around at the street corner. @Meowthkip has some toes I wanna suck tho



No way, my toes are ugly and gross.



totse said:


> Hmm, we need eyes on the inside to find the juice? Has this been tried before, how well does it work? Seems like it could be hard when you're not actually into that shit. I'm not reliable but on the odd occasion, I might be in the mood to dive into something like this for whatever reason. But then if I haven't been in the damn place the whole time watching and keeping up those connections then I might not have anything interesting to dive into at all.



It works best when there's people inside of these little communities in Tumblr with ears to the ground who can find these rather exceptional individuals worthy of being the stars of their own thread. When you have people like Vade or Todokaras or Springtrapp as the bar for Tumblr craziness, that eliminates most run-of-the-mill bloggers and makes finding the really crazy bitches harder to find.


----------



## Deathfromabove (Feb 23, 2018)

Broken Pussy said:


> I think some of you are misunderstanding the initial problem.  There have been moderators who have disappeared for literal months with no word about what’s going on and when they’ll be back.  For a regular user, that’s fine, but for someone who’s supposed to, you know, moderate, that’s a job not being done.  It’s not about over moderating.  It’s about having any moderation at all.



Yeah because you're all mainlining heroin and drinking yourselfs to death lmao


----------



## Replicant Sasquatch (Feb 23, 2018)

Null said:


> In the future please don't reply to people who do shit like that and just report them. Replying with a report is obnoxious.
> 
> If that sort of thing is ignored and not dealt with, make a TTS thread. Bragging about trying to take down etsy pages and ebay auctions is actual weening.



Personally I think it would be great for the site overall if people who brag about reporting Chris's auctions get threadbanned.  It's literally on the list of rules the top of every page.

Same with people who brag about actually buying his junk.


----------



## Alberto Balsalm (Feb 23, 2018)

I think a good compromise for the Tumblr forum would be allowing people who demonstrably have had a Tumblr presence at some point but are now most active on another site. A _lot _of people on there have flounced to other websites after getting caught up in drama, while refusing to discontinue the kind of behavior that made them lolcows in the first place. Todokaras is a good example of someone who only wasn't in the Tumblr section because she had been chased off to Twitter when we got to her.


----------



## Peace and Harmony (Feb 23, 2018)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> @Sexy Times Hitler and @Peace and Harmony essentially run the MovieBob and Brianna Wu threads respectively, keeping things on-track and being the unofficial screencappers for the thread.



You're a cool dude but I would want the responsibility bro


----------



## Jewelsmakerguy (Feb 23, 2018)

Replicant Sasquatch said:


> Personally I think it would be great for the site overall if people who brag about reporting Chris's auctions get threadbanned.  It's literally on the list of rules the top of every page.
> 
> Same with people who brag about actually buying his junk.


Frankly, even though I don't browse the Chris sub-forum a whole lot, wouldn't it be easier just to ban them outright from the sub-forum itself? And the even more troublesome just fully banned from the site as a whole?


----------



## Pikimon (Feb 23, 2018)

Congrats to @Cricket!


----------



## NobleGreyHorse (Feb 24, 2018)

While some days it seems like leaving Disco as an unmoderated hellhole would be just as good as what we have now, there is one thread, with no offense to @CatParty, that makes me want to put my head through my laptop. It's the "What will happen to Chris after Barb dies?" one. If you thought Russell Greer's was circular, try 9001 pages of:
"Lol, he's going to be put into a group home."
"Actually, it's really hard to commit people to anything involuntarily in the US, plus Chris can do this, that, and the other thing for himself just fine."
"Lol, Barb is in so much debt that Satan is gonna take a piece of Chris's soul too."
Marvin: "Chris manages bills just fine, and could totally get a job tomorrow if he really needed to."
Everyone else: Sperging about what kinds of debt are inheritable in the US.
"Lol, Cole is going to come to Virginia and sell 14BC out from under Chris."
"But the one thing he does really well is ignore his family of origin, plus we don't even know what the old bat's will says."
"Lol, something something Norman Bates, pets eating Barb's corpse, etc."
Marvin: "Chris will 100% call 911 if something happens."
AnOminous: "The pets would be poisoned and die if they ate her anyway."
"Lol, he's going to be put into a group home."

Is there any way to leave just that one thread unmoderated to prevent further alcoholism among anyone who ends up dealing with Disco? Or, you know, nuke it from orbit?


----------



## Null (Feb 24, 2018)

Replicant Sasquatch said:


> Personally I think it would be great for the site overall if people who brag about reporting Chris's auctions get threadbanned.  It's literally on the list of rules the top of every page.
> 
> Same with people who brag about actually buying his junk.


Report them and I'll probably just start banning them. Idk how anyone can get sexual thrills off reporting shit like little hall monitor buttsluts.


----------



## Ruin (Feb 24, 2018)

NobleGreyHorse said:


> While some days it seems like leaving Disco as an unmoderated hellhole would be just as good as what we have now, there is one thread, with no offense to @CatParty, that makes me want to put my head through my laptop. It's the "What will happen to Chris after Barb dies?" one. If you thought Russell Greer's was circular, try 9001 pages of:
> "Lol, he's going to be put into a group home."
> "Actually, it's really hard to commit people to anything involuntarily in the US, plus Chris can do this, that, and the other thing for himself just fine."
> "Lol, Barb is in so much debt that Satan is gonna take a piece of Chris's soul too."
> ...



Disco is an unmoderable shithole. Last time someone (@Hellblazer) tried to clean it up it broke his mind.

The only good thing about disco is that it keeps the shittiest posters quarantined and away from the rest of the site like our version of /pol/ or /r9k/.


----------



## ChurchOfGodBear (Feb 24, 2018)

NobleGreyHorse said:


> While some days it seems like leaving Disco as an unmoderated hellhole would be just as good as what we have now, there is one thread, with no offense to @CatParty, that makes me want to put my head through my laptop. It's the "What will happen to Chris after Barb dies?" one. If you thought Russell Greer's was circular, try 9001 pages of:
> "Lol, he's going to be put into a group home."
> "Actually, it's really hard to commit people to anything involuntarily in the US, plus Chris can do this, that, and the other thing for himself just fine."
> "Lol, Barb is in so much debt that Satan is gonna take a piece of Chris's soul too."
> ...


The words "group home" have started to cause me irrational rage.


----------



## Replicant Sasquatch (Feb 24, 2018)

Null said:


> Report them and I'll probably just start banning them. Idk how anyone can get sexual thrills off reporting shit like little hall monitor buttsluts.



Joke's on you Null I was that kid who always asked if we had any homework before the school day ended.

Even thinking about pressing that report button gets the engine revving.


----------



## Male Idiot (Feb 24, 2018)

Why the fuck do we still have owo as the moderator? That idiot has proved to be no fun all the time yet always comes back into autoritah power.

Does "she" blow you or something?


----------



## Null (Feb 24, 2018)

Male Idiot said:


> Why the fuck do we still have owo as the moderator? That idiot has proved to be no fun all the time yet always comes back into autoritah power.
> 
> Does "she" blow you or something?


She is literally the only person who genuinely wants to moderate the salt mine and gushes about it enthusiastically like a fucking child enamored with some stupid toy on a shelf. An especially apropos comparison because everyone else sees it as a cheap plastic piece of shit made in China.

She's not a mod and her 'authority' only extends to that one board, which would still be in spergatory right now if she hadn't begged to let me give it a fifth chance.

Though I appreciate your dimwitted snark. Really creative work.


----------



## Lunatic Fringe (Feb 24, 2018)

I have read this whole thread and know the rules in general but I just wanted to confirm something.

If we see someone post a reaction image we should report the post?

I thought they were banned/massively discouraged but in the last 6 months I've seen them popping up and wondered if I had now been allowed or I had imagined that rule.


----------



## AnOminous (Feb 24, 2018)

Lunatic Fringe said:


> If we see someone post a reaction image we should report the post?



Yes, do that.  Do that even if I did it.

Also @Null in the cringiest mod messages on the forum, someone got a message from a mod telling them not to report news threads in A&H.  I don't know who was right on that but I'm pretty sure you just told people actually to report stuff.


----------



## Replicant Sasquatch (Feb 25, 2018)

Lunatic Fringe said:


> I have read this whole thread and know the rules in general but I just wanted to confirm something.
> 
> If we see someone post a reaction image we should report the post?
> 
> I thought there were banned/massively discouraged but in the last 6 months I've seen them popping up and wondered if I had now been allowed or I had imagined that rule.



Always report them.  I think their recent surge has to do with an influx of new members who think this is 4chan.

Reaction images are garbage and contribute nothing.


----------



## Null (Feb 25, 2018)

AnOminous said:


> Also @Null in the cringiest mod messages on the forum, someone got a message from a mod telling them not to report news threads in A&H. I don't know who was right on that but I'm pretty sure you just told people actually to report stuff.


That was a long time ago but I remember it because I was immediately demanding to know who said something so blisteringly fucking wrong.


----------



## AnOminous (Feb 25, 2018)

I'll note the person posting the shitty threads in A&H that someone was told in a mod message not to report, @Golden Ruler, turned out in fact to be a cacky sock.

So just saying, the person reporting was reporting a real issue.


----------



## Done (Feb 25, 2018)

AnOminous said:


> I'll note the person posting the shitty threads in A&H that someone was told in a mod message not to report, @Golden Ruler, turned out in fact to be a cacky sock.


Who's Cacky? (:late:, I know, but please indulge me)


----------



## Ruin (Feb 25, 2018)

neural said:


> Who's Cacky? (:late:, I know, but please indulge me)



The biggest autistic retard who was ever a member here which is an incredibly impressive feat considering this site's userbase.


----------



## AnOminous (Feb 25, 2018)

neural said:


> Who's Cacky? (:late:, I know, but please indulge me)



A banned retard who keeps coming back and getting banned.  Nobody knows why he does this.


----------



## Done (Feb 25, 2018)

Ruin said:


> The biggest autistic exceptional individual who was ever a member here which is an incredibly impressive feat considering this site's userbase.





AnOminous said:


> A banned exceptional individual who keeps coming back and getting banned.  Nobody knows why he does this.


 A cursory Google search seems to confirm your posts:


----------



## LofaSofa (Feb 27, 2018)

Would a post only consisting of  be considered a reaction image?


----------



## Replicant Sasquatch (Feb 27, 2018)

LofaSofa said:


> Would a post only consisting of  be considered a reaction image?


Not quite but it's still tacky and stupid.


----------



## EI 903 (Mar 1, 2018)

Ruin said:


> Disco is an unmoderable shithole. Last time someone (@Hellblazer) tried to clean it up it broke his mind.
> 
> The only good thing about disco is that it keeps the shittiest posters quarantined and away from the rest of the site like our version of /pol/ or /r9k/.



I now work in a group home for adults with developmental disabilities. 

There is no escape.


----------



## Someone in a Tree (Mar 1, 2018)

Hellblazer said:


> I now work in a group home for adults with developmental disabilities.
> 
> There is no escape.


For your sake, I hope one of them doesn't mace another one the day after Christmas.


----------



## Ruin (Mar 30, 2018)

Why is @Karen Riley still a mod? She hasn't been online in months.


----------

